# Builds for Coil Master Medal



## Andre (11/5/16)

If you want your build to be considered for the Coil Master Medal by the Ecigssa Awards Team, please:

Post clear and close up *pictures* of your coil(s) only *and* your coil(s) as wicked in this thread. Any other pictures are welcome. 

Please *confirm* that you have not used a prebuilt coil. Prebuilt coils will not be considered for the medal.
If you did not use normal wire, please *confirm* that you have made the wire yourself (e.g. hive, clapton, twisted, etcetera). Prefabricated wire will not be considered for the medal.
Provide as much *information* as possible - type of wire, gauge, wraps, ID, resistance, how was the vape, etcetera.
Have patience. The members of the Awards Team have day jobs too.

Do not expect the medal at first try or at all. The Awards Team will not indicate if you have not been awarded and will not enter into any discussion in this regard. All awards are announced in the Announcements forum.

*Suggested format* for posts:

Below is a picture of my coil(s) as installed without wicking.
Below is a picture of my build as wicked.
Some more pictures (at your discretion)
I confirm I have not used a prebuilt coil or any prefabricated wire.
Other information and comments (type of wire, gauge, wraps, ID, resistance, how was the vape, etc.).

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Stosta (11/5/16)

I wish I had a photo of the ones I put in my Baal dripper this weekend! They were so poor I literally lol'd! Sadly this is one medal I don't think I will get, but will certainly work towards it! Thanks for the thread @Andre !

Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 2


----------



## Christos (11/5/16)

@Andre, I'm curious about the criteria. 
I'm not big on fancy exotic coils but I am big on neatness and excellence.

E.g. some old builds. 






P.s these are all old builds. 

I also think coil masters need to have at least had some experience like this :

Reactions: Like 7 | Can relate 1


----------



## Andre (11/5/16)

@Christos, those are the rules, not the judging criteria. The criteria are in the hands and discretion of the Awards Team - I am not a member. I am sure they do look at neatness, but not at scars.

Btw, neither you nor @daniel craig  graig have complied with the simple rules.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos (11/5/16)

Andre said:


> @Christos, those are the rules, not the judging criteria. The criteria are in the hands and discretion of the Awards Team - I am not a member. I am sure they do look at neatness, but not at scars.
> 
> Btw, neither you nor @Daniel graig have complied with the simple rules.


I'm merely trying to understand the criteria.
When I do post builds I usually include all the relevant info.
Apologies, can a mod please move my post to a relevant discussion thread?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (11/5/16)

Christos said:


> I'm merely trying to understand the criteria.
> When I do post builds I usually include all the relevant info.


Ok, understood, thanks. 

As I said, no published criteria. Feels to me it should be sort of intuitive. Neatness (like you said), symmetry, tidiness, cleanliness, consistency, complexity, aesthetics in vaping terms, etcetera. I am sure we could come up with a long, but unnecessary (imo) list.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (12/5/16)

daniel craig said:


> @Andre Please can you remove this post, I'll post later with relevant info and follow criteria


I cannot remove your post, but you can delete it by using the "delete" button at the bottom of your post.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jaypstagrammar (12/5/16)

Built these coils literally 2 hours before the thread was open, so I don't have unwicked pics of them. 
Prewired Alien Clapton wire from @Mystique Vape and 26 guage A1 kanthal Vapowire, dual 5 wraps around a 2mm allenkey, coming up to a nice 0.21 ohm. Got them built in my Twisted Messes V1 on the SMPL stick mod. Very cool and dense vape, ramp up time on these coils are non existent they are just killing it!
Note: I know using prewired alien wire takes me out of account for Coil Master Medal (for now) but hey, I'm new to the forum and just trying to interact 




Feedback and/or tips would be appreciated!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Nightwalker (12/5/16)

Here are some coils.
Theese are not premade. I made theese.
What we have here is twisted 26g 3mmID coils.
Theese are kanthal. I don't like other wires. 7wraps dual comes up to 0.3ohms. I vape at 60W. Fast ramp up, juicy semi warm vape. Can't show wicked. To many.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nightwalker (12/5/16)

Here we have 4 26/32 Claptons. Coiled myself but pre made wire. 2mmID kanthal wire. Theese are in the fishbone plus RDA. Built this for a cloud comp. Very hot vape at 149W.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## WDE (12/5/16)

2. Made this myself 
3. Fused clapton (also wrapped it myself)
4. 26g kanthal inner strands and 32g kanthal outer wrap. 4 wraps around that tiny screw driver I have lying around. Comes to 0.32 ohms on the evic mini. Great flavour from this build and ramp up time is pretty quick. All in all, one of my favourite builds in the tsunami.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Andre (13/5/16)

WDE said:


> View attachment 54033
> View attachment 54034
> 
> 2. Made this myself
> ...


Wow, that looks great. Why is it called "fused"?

And thank you for following the rules and setting the standard. Just for that I would have immediately awarded you the medal - if only I was part of the Awards Team. Just joking, but awesome build nonetheless.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (13/5/16)

Andre said:


> Wow, that looks great. Why is it called "fused"?
> 
> And thank you for following the rules and setting the standard. Just for that I would have immediately awarded you the medal - if only I was part of the Awards Team. Just joking, but awesome build nonetheless.



@Andre, i am no coil expert (i dont have the medal either) but i believe the term "fused" in fused claptons means that the inside wire (the thicker one) is a double strand. Maybe the coil masters will just check that statement

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac (13/5/16)

Yes sir @Silver , you are correct

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## WDE (14/5/16)

Andre said:


> Wow, that looks great. Why is it called "fused"?
> 
> And thank you for following the rules and setting the standard. Just for that I would have immediately awarded you the medal - if only I was part of the Awards Team. Just joking, but awesome build nonetheless.



Thanks! @Silver and @zadiac are spot on. There are two strands of 26g kanthal inside the outer 32 wrap.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre (14/5/16)

WDE said:


> Thanks! @Silver and @zadiac are spot on. There are two strands of 26g kanthal inside the outer 32 wrap.


Thanks @WDE, and please continue to post your builds. I have an idea the Awards Team would like to see a few examples before they award this medal.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## brotiform (14/5/16)

Just for participation , tiger wire , 20id , cotton bacon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (14/5/16)

I only been building coils for about 6 months now, here are my builds.

Subtank mini
26g kanthal
6 wraps
0.40ohm @ 32w

Great vape and awesome flavour






Goblin mini build, made my own twisted 26g kanthal
6 wraps came to .34ohm
Goblin has wicked flavour and huge clouds with this build



Mutation x mt tra
Clapton and 26g kanthal wrap (bought Clapton)
.16ohm
Vtc maxed @ 75w and was battling
Couldn't push it higher as I didn't have bigger mod






Some pics of the wicking I have lost, love the building coils.
There are no limits!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lord Vetinari (14/5/16)

Aw nuts. I will do a few builds today so I can meet criteria properly lol... But for the spirit if it all here is a little lady that kept me busy a while but I have no wicked pics. Edit: 28g twisted steel, buffed and pulsed, 1.2 ohm. Oldschool

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## GreenyZA (14/5/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> Aw nuts. I will do a few builds today so I can meet criteria properly lol... But for the spirit if it all here is a little lady that kept me busy a while but I have no wicked pics. Edit: 28g twisted steel, buffed and pulsed, 1.2 ohm. Oldschool
> View attachment 54248



I like!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (15/5/16)

OK so here is my first build to meet criteria. Quad 316 ss. 0.15 ohm. 12 wraps per coil, 2.5mm ID, 28g. 

Built On a Gemini. 

Overall killer good vape. Tried a whole mess of builds and started hating the tank. But this I like a LOT.

Fired at 70watts instant ramp up. Warm but not hot. Dense vapour and fantastic crisp flavour.

Wicks are very fluffy Scottish Roll type. Workes GREAT!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## stevie g (15/5/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> OK so here is my first build to meet criteria. Quad 316 ss. 0.15 ohm. 12 wraps per coil, 2.5mm ID, 28g.
> 
> Built On a Gemini.
> 
> ...


inspirational

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (15/5/16)

Quad Claptons at 3.5mm ID 8 wraps .3 ohm in the Goon.

The build deck just BEGS for something excessive lol.

At 120 watts the flavour blows me away. Chain vaping it is a bad idea it gets HOT. But damn, what a nice vape! Wicked it with ELP Cowboys Apple Pie and my oh my I think this build and the bottle are married.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GreenyZA (15/5/16)

This seems to be the easiest place to aak this, but mods, please move if this not the right place to ask this. 

I wondering what the best way is to build neatly spaced coils. I have OCD and spacing needs to be perfect for a coil to stay on a deck, so how do I achieve this? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (15/5/16)

GreenyZA said:


> This seems to be the easiest place to aak this, but mods, please move if this not the right place to ask this.
> 
> I wondering what the best way is to build neatly spaced coils. I have OCD and spacing needs to be perfect for a coil to stay on a deck, so how do I achieve this?
> 
> ...


Build compressed then pull them apart, then compress them back. Repeat as needed. As soon as they have the shape you want twmper them with a little blowtorch to help them stay in shape as you install them. IMO.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## GreenyZA (15/5/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> Build compressed then pull them apart, then compress them back. Repeat as needed. As soon as they have the shape you want twmper them with a little blowtorch to help them stay in shape as you install them. IMO.



Are you saying doing a parallel build with two strands of wire and then "untangling" them?

Reactions: Like 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (15/5/16)

GreenyZA said:


> Are you saying doing a parallel build with two strands of wire and then "untangling" them?


OK let me elaborate:

Twist your wraps for your coil around your jig or screwdriver keeping wraps compressed together. Once you hit your target use your finger nails to gently pull wraps apart one by one from the centre out OR grab the furthest wraps and pull outwards (not tails or you will lose wraps). To even out spacing push your wraps back together they will spring back to a spaced configuration but neaten up a touch. Once happy give them a torch. But no I meant one wire at a time... Your idea sounds GREAT! Doing a paracoil and pulling the one out... that will work.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GreenyZA (15/5/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> OK let me elaborate:
> 
> Twist your wraps for your coil around your jig or screwdriver keeping wraps compressed together. Once you hit your target use your finger nails to gently pull wraps apart one by one from the centre out OR grab the furthest wraps and pull outwards (not tails or you will lose wraps). To even out spacing push your wraps back together they will spring back to a spaced configuration but neaten up a touch. Once happy give them a torch. But no I meant one wire at a time... Your idea sounds GREAT! Doing a paracoil and pulling the one out... that will work.



I'll give it a shot thank you. I want to try spaced coils on the Noisy Cricket / Lish combo.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stevie g (15/5/16)

Only works on 28g or smaller but get suitably sized bolt and wraps around the threads. Perfect spaced every time. I suppose you could find a coarser thread bolt for lower gauge wire but I have not managed to find any.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## GreenyZA (15/5/16)

Sprint said:


> Only works on 28g or smaller but get suitably sized bolt and wraps around the threads. Perfect spaced every time.



Great idea, thank you!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mac75 (15/5/16)

Got bored today and my theorem had to face the consequences 

24g SS304
3mm
5 wraps
.25 ohms per coil
.13 ohms final

Nice clouds but the flavor is not as good as the std notch coil. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## GreenyZA (16/5/16)

This is an easy but very effective little build I did on the Wotofo Lush for the Noisy Cricket. I intended it to be in the region of 0.6 - 0.7 ohms.

For this build I used 26g UD Kanthal, around a 2.5 mm bit and did 11 wraps. 











Before dry firing the coils, they came out at 0.54ohms, which was a little lower than I intended but I decided to go with it anyway since it would draw between 14.5 and 15.5 Amp on the married pair of Sony VTC5s I use in the cricket. That left me with plenty of headroom.





I then dry fired the coils on the RX200, first at low power (25watts) and worked out the couple of hotspots. I increased the power a bit to 45 watts and got both the coils to fire from the inside out. 



Then went on to the wicking. This time I decided to use organic Japanese cotton pads. I wicked the 2 strips and cut the ends. 






I then combed the ends out a little to fluff it up. 






I then juiced it up and decided to test it once more. It came out on 0.58ohm.






Then it was on to the Cricket and OOH BOY... Angry little boy!


I run it with airflow open all the way and with vents lining up with the coils on each side. I use the wide bore drip tip. 

The vapour production is dense and thick and as always in the Lush, flavour is real good. Would have been better with Rayon but I found Rayon to wick a little slower than organic cotton. When I rewick, I'll try Rayon and see what it's like. 











I'll update the post once I did the Rayon.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Andre (16/5/16)

GreenyZA said:


> This is an easy but very effective little build I did on the Wotofo Lush for the Noisy Cricket. I intended it to be in the region of 0.6 - 0.7 ohms.
> 
> For this build I used 26g UD Kanthal, around a 2.5 mm bit and did 11 wraps.
> 
> ...



Perfect

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz (16/5/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> Quad Claptons at 3.5mm ID 8 wraps .3 ohm in the Goon.
> 
> The build deck just BEGS for something excessive lol.
> 
> ...



Looks great! May I ask where did you get you Esige Effiel mod from? I saw one and fell in love with it immediately. That and the wireless fast charging!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WDE (17/5/16)

2. Built myself
3. Half staggered fused clapton (built myself).
4. 26g kanthal (both inner strands of the coil). 34g nichrome 80 for the wrapping of the strands. 0.28 ohms on the evic mini. 4 wraps and I still have no idea what my ID is but it was on that one screwdiver that is just right 

The vape is a good one, ramp up time is quick and flavour is awesome. So far I like it more than a standard fused clapton (time will tell).
All in all a fun build with great results.

Edit: just uploaded better photo's but still the same build

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre (17/5/16)

WDE said:


> View attachment 54587
> View attachment 54588
> 
> 
> ...


Second great post and second great build. Just no ways I will be able to construct that intricate a wire. Well done, Sir

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WDE (17/5/16)

Andre said:


> Second great post and second great build. Just no ways I will be able to construct that intricate a wire. Well done, Sir



Thanks @Andre, but it's an even better thread

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## smilelykumeenit (17/5/16)

This is a slentre vertebraid build:
2x 28ga KA1 cores in a 5loop 32ga KA1 - all Youde wire from Vapers Corner






8 wraps on a 3mn bit = 0.4Ω

in a Phenotype clone on the noisy cricket.

I  braided builds: the flavour is so good, with many ppl trying juice that they know and tasting it for the first time! and coils this big obviously produce clouds bro!

wicked up with Cotton Bacon!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Andre (17/5/16)

smilelykumeenit said:


> This is a slentre vertebraid build:
> 2x 28ga KA1 cores in a 5loop 32ga KA1 - all Youde wire from Vapers Corner
> View attachment 54597
> View attachment 54598
> ...


Wow, breathtaking. How long did it take you to braid that wire?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## smilelykumeenit (17/5/16)

Andre said:


> Wow, breathtaking. How long did it take you to braid that wire?


Thanks  Takes 45 mins to an hour, for a length around 35cm

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GreenyZA (17/5/16)

smilelykumeenit said:


> Thanks  Takes 45 mins to an hour, for a length around 35cm



Fantastic build! Would love to start braiding but my head is way to flat to understand such round things

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## WDE (20/5/16)

2. Built Myself
3. Staggered fused clapton (built myself).
4. 26g kanthal inner strands. 34g nichrome 80 outer wraps. 5 wraps and 0.31 ohms on evic mini. Id: screwdriver (will one day find out what my ID actually is).

Again a great vape. If you like a warm vape with good flavour, you should give this coil a go. Ramp up time is a little slower than the half staggered fused clapton but nothing too serious, still pretty quick for claptons (from what I can tell). Patience is definitely key when building this, but worth it when done (will try get the next one a little neater ).

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Andre (20/5/16)

WDE said:


> View attachment 54878
> View attachment 54879
> 
> 2. Built Myself
> ...


Stunning work. And 3rd perfect post. Third time lucky I am sure.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## shaunnadan (20/5/16)

GreenyZA said:


> This seems to be the easiest place to aak this, but mods, please move if this not the right place to ask this.
> 
> I wondering what the best way is to build neatly spaced coils. I have OCD and spacing needs to be perfect for a coil to stay on a deck, so how do I achieve this?
> 
> ...



i use a different method for my spaced coils.

i wrap huge spaces between each turn, then once finished i push them down onto the end of the screwdriver and they space each other evenly.

will post some pics later

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3


----------



## Greyz (21/5/16)

Okay here goes my 1st attempt at something different - braiding 

This is a 4 strand Chainlink Braid made with pre-twisted 34g Kanthal and 34 Flat Ribbon. As an after thought next time I'll just hand twist 2 strands of 34g Kantha - the flat ribbon just made the braiding more difficult. 



4 wraps spaced came out at .4ohms - at 40W the ramp up time was quick. 






All loaded up with Gush 

I wish I could say the vape is better than the stock Notch coil but it wasn't  Sadly I kept tasting cotton - that taste you get just before a dry hit. But I used FibreFreaks cotton and not Bacon Cotton. I suspect this is why I get a cotton taste. I swear I'm never buying another brand of cotton besides Bacon Cotton again ever!
I think I went wrong by not torching the wire enough so the braid was still a bit springy and didn't hold shape when compressed. Ended up having to make it a spaced coil because of the springyness.

All lessons learnt for next time tho

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## Silver (21/5/16)

Great post @Greyz 
Informative and interesting to hear the commentary on how the coil/wick vaped 
Adds value, thanks

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Viper_SA (21/5/16)

Already got a medal, but thought I'd join the fun. 3mm ID, 24 awg and 26/32 clapton. All kanthal. Clapton wire is UD. Unfortunately the Vertex Jr top cap didn't fit though and my other atties postholes are too small. Did a simal coil with 26 awg in a Derringer. Single coil, 3mm ID, coming to 0.56 ohm. Vaping at 55W on an RX200s and loving the DDD. First time I've tried it.




Someone else likes it too

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Neal (21/5/16)

Greyz said:


> Okay here goes my 1st attempt at something different - braiding
> 
> This is a 4 strand Chainlink Braid made with pre-twisted 34g Kanthal and 34 Flat Ribbon. As an after thought next time I'll just hand twist 2 strands of 34g Kantha - the flat ribbon just made the braiding more difficult.
> View attachment 54981
> ...


Mate, that is way above my coil building capabilities at the moment, well done. Do not understand why someone would take the time to respond with a dislike to your post.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz (21/5/16)

Neal said:


> Mate, that is way above my coil building capabilities at the moment, well done. Do not understand why someone would take the time to respond with a dislike to your post.


Someone disliked the post? Luckily on Tapatalk I don't see dislikes. Then again come to think about it there's no like button anymore either.
But anyway I don't sweat it if someone dislikes my post because of what I said, then that's their opinion. I came here to share my experiences with like minded vapers not garner popularity...

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Alex (21/5/16)

Greyz said:


> Someone disliked the post? Luckily on Tapatalk I don't see dislikes. Then again come to think about it there's no like button anymore either.
> But anyway I don't sweat it if someone dislikes my post because of what I said, then that's their opinion. I came here to share my experiences with like minded vapers not garner popularity...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



Probably a finger slip, it happens occasionally

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz (21/5/16)

Alex said:


> Probably a finger slip, it happens occasionally


I hope so because I would think 1000000 times before ever clicking dislike. I wouldn't want to make people afraid to share for fear of disapproval.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Alex (21/5/16)

Greyz said:


> I hope so because I would think 1000000 times before ever clicking dislike. I wouldn't want to make people afraid to share for fear of disapproval.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



Why not send him a pm to remove any doubt as to his intentions?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brotiform (21/5/16)

@Greyz , your post was great , don't fret a silly dislike. Can guarantee if it is a true dislike the user wouldnt have the gall to explain to you why he/she disliked it. 

Keep it up

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz (21/5/16)

@Alex @brotiform I'm not stressed about it at all. I'm going to leave it, 2 dislikes now maybe I can go for the record 
But seriously I'm a very light hearted person those here that know me can atest to the fact. It will take a lot, and I mean a lot, more than a dislike to ruffle my feathers lol

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## WDE (21/5/16)

2. Built myself
3. Alien Clapton (built myself)
4. 28g kanthal for the inner cores (3 strands parallel). 34g nichrome for outer wrap. 5 wraps come to 0.36 ohms on the evic mini. 

I've only used it for about a day now but it is awesome. Cloud wise it is similar to the other claptons but the flavour is amazing with this coil (really do like it). Ramp up time is good and a nice warm vape (not too hot). First alien clapton that I managed to wrap after several failed attempts (a lot of mumbling at the drill and wire was involved ).

The super cool thing about this coil is how well it wicks e-liquid. Have a look at "twisted messes" alien wire review on youtube, he has a close up of how the coil wicks. 

If you like claptons this is definitely a coil (or type of coil) one should try.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8


----------



## Silver (22/5/16)

Great coils @WDE
But also, great photos ! Looks super

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## smilelykumeenit (23/5/16)

I disliked that post because I don't feel it was a build that should be in this thread. 
The pictures were unclear, and the build looked messy and convoluted. I objectively dislike it. Sorry if that hurts your feelings @Greyz.

As for people who are wrapping single-core Claptons: try 2 cores or go Alien or make micro claptons (34g core with a 40g clapton, which you can then clapton over a 28/26g wire) or just buy a roll of pre-made clapton wire and save some money! 

Look up @gregstephens2 on Instagram. Or @tomyneque. That's coil porn, and you can do it at home! 
The difference you will get from a more complex build is blatant, in terms of flavour and clouds, and you will learn and improve exponentially fast! Furthermore, any wires that you make, that might be worthy of a dislike (if you post a photo), can still vape great, provided there are no hotspots, and so your practice doesn't need to be a complete waste of resources!

@WDE that's clean mayn! You should give braiding a bash, the flavour is one up from Aliens IMO. I hope you are using swivels!

Reactions: Dislike 2


----------



## Greyz (23/5/16)

I'm not mad at your dislike. It's your opinion and you chose to look down on my attempt. Such is life.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (23/5/16)

smilelykumeenit said:


> I disliked that post because I don't feel it was a build that should be in this thread.
> The pictures were unclear, and the build looked messy and convoluted. I objectively dislike it. Sorry if that hurts your feelings @Greyz.
> 
> As for people who are wrapping single-core Claptons: try 2 cores or go Alien or make micro claptons (34g core with a 40g clapton, which you can then clapton over a 28/26g wire) or just buy a roll of pre-made clapton wire and save some money!
> ...


Thank you explaining your dislike of the build concerned and for confirming that your are playing the ball and not the man. That takes guts. And as I have come to know @Greyz he will take to heart what he agrees with and never give up.

Hope to see some of your builds in this thread.


----------



## theyettie (23/5/16)

Greyz said:


> Okay here goes my 1st attempt at something different - braiding
> 
> This is a 4 strand Chainlink Braid made with pre-twisted 34g Kanthal and 34 Flat Ribbon. As an after thought next time I'll just hand twist 2 strands of 34g Kantha - the flat ribbon just made the braiding more difficult.
> View attachment 54981
> ...



Also can't understand the dislike,that's just nasty... Looks like a hectic build and I concur,fibre freaks isn't all that in my opinion. Cotton bacon is the boobs.


----------



## Greyz (23/5/16)

Andre said:


> Thank you explaining your dislike of the build concerned and for confirming that your are playing the ball and not the man. That takes guts. And as I have come to know @Greyz he will take to heart what he agrees with and never give up.
> 
> Hope to see some of your builds in this thread.


Wholeheartedly agree with what you say Andre. You, like myself, would have handled the blurry pics in a different way 
But yas sus man these dislikes are ruining my rep man!

Edit: I'll never stop trying I'm only 6 months into this thing!

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## smilelykumeenit (23/5/16)

Greyz said:


> Wholeheartedly agree with what you say Andre. You, like myself, would have handled the blurry pics in a different way
> But yas sus man these dislikes are ruining my rep man!
> 
> Edit: I'll never stop trying I'm only 6 months into this thing!
> ...



My intention was not to get anyone to stop trying, and I was not "looking down on your attempt." I'm very sorry I made you feel that way! I am actually a very approachable person! I'm all for sharing what I've learned while vaping, and I'm even down to Skype with anyone who wants a personal tutorial! 

But I disliked your post, and build, because this thread was for a medal, and I take building relatively seriously. I was, and am, expecting a certain standard to be upheld, and I think your build would have been better in the "Dem buildz" thread, until you nail V3.

Reactions: Dislike 5


----------



## Viper_SA (23/5/16)

smilelykumeenit said:


> My intention was not to get anyone to stop trying, and I was not "looking down on your attempt." I'm very sorry I made you feel that way! I am actually a very approachable person! I'm all for sharing what I've learned while vaping, and I'm even down to Skype with anyone who wants a personal tutorial!
> 
> But I disliked your post, and build, because this thread was for a medal, and I take building relatively seriously. I was, and am, expecting a certain standard to be upheld, and I think your build would have been better in the "Dem buildz" thread, until you nail V3.



That one I disliked purely because in my opinion, it is arrogant.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Greyz (23/5/16)

smilelykumeenit said:


> My intention was not to get anyone to stop trying, and I was not "looking down on your attempt." I'm very sorry I made you feel that way! I am actually a very approachable person! I'm all for sharing what I've learned while vaping, and I'm even down to Skype with anyone who wants a personal tutorial!
> 
> But I disliked your post, and build, because this thread was for a medal, and I take building relatively seriously. I was, and am, expecting a certain standard to be upheld, and I think your build would have been better in the "Dem buildz" thread, until you nail V3.


I accept yo ur explanation, Andre alerted me that you true intention. 
My build was not an attempt at earning the medal. I just wanted to show what I tried. I literally learned a few braid styles with my mother in law as my aid and my daughter as my head of hair. Your 100% right that post should have been in Dem Builds and not here! It was late, my fingers were sore and I should have thought it out better.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## zadiac (23/5/16)

Aaaww! Just as I got my popcorn ready!

Reactions: Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## GreenyZA (23/5/16)

Looking back at my build for the cricket, I'm not sure why commets were not made it not fitting in here. 

In future I'll post under 'Dem builds' rather since this thread seems to be for the more exotix build for which I'm clearly not ready, since nice builds are being ahot down as not fitting. 

Apologies for my ignorance as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Greyz (23/5/16)

I saw nothing wrong with your builds @GreenyZA. I consider myself a "vape scholar". If I learnt anything its that failing to try is the worst type of failure....

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Alex (23/5/16)

smilelykumeenit said:


> My intention was not to get anyone to stop trying, and I was not "looking down on your attempt." I'm very sorry I made you feel that way! I am actually a very approachable person! I'm all for sharing what I've learned while vaping, and I'm even down to Skype with anyone who wants a personal tutorial!
> 
> But I disliked your post, and build, because this thread was for a medal, and I take building relatively seriously. I was, and am, expecting a certain standard to be upheld, and I think your build would have been better in the "Dem buildz" thread, until you nail V3.



I'm sorry but your attitude leaves much to be desired as far as I'm concerned. This forum is built on a community spirit, and everyone is welcome to share their own builds here regardless of whether they meet your lofty expectations or not.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6 | Winner 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Andre (23/5/16)

GreenyZA said:


> Looking back at my build for the cricket, I'm not sure why commets were not made it not fitting in here.
> 
> In future I'll post under 'Dem builds' rather since this thread seems to be for the more exotix build for which I'm clearly not ready, since nice builds are being ahot down as not fitting.
> 
> ...


No, no this thread is for all builds, not just exotic ones. If I was the Awards Team I certainly would want to see quite a few builds before taking a decision, however.

Personally I think you cricket build is great - neat, tidy, symmetric, clean, etcetera (if only I could build coils like that), but I would like to see more. That is my opinion, which is just that - an opinion - which counts as much as anyone else's opinion (how high their standard might be or not).

Anyhow, the main the thing is to have fun and maybe earn a medal in the process.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Mark121m (23/5/16)

Having fun building my own coils.
Helping Wick for a friend's tank I had no idea how to wick.
Turned out better then expected

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Neal (23/5/16)

"I take building relatively seriously" is a reasonable statement, but I suspect you are taking yourself way more seriously than that observation attests. Chill out, we are meant to help each other here.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Yiannaki (23/5/16)

When did things get so serious around here 

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## WDE (23/5/16)

I've been psyched to see all the builds so far (everyone gets me excited to try new things).

@Greyz I think your build was awesome. You did what everyone is here to do... learn and build. (feel like people often skip the learning bit so I like your style). Also the post itself was great, it gave your full build experience which I also think is cool.

@GreenyZA Also a fan, I don't think I've ever wrapped a micro coil that neat (that's why I build claptons, to distract everyone from my terrible micro coil wrapping skills ).

@smilelykumeenit thanks, will one day venture into the word of braiding. Have a few ideas for claptons I need to try get right first (yeah a swivel was used for the alien but funny enough I tend to be neater without it, slower, but neater).

Overall this thread is awesome and people should keep posting their builds (no matter the size or shape) .

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Ugi (24/5/16)

The Vaping community are very close ready to help, ready to pif, etc kind of people. IMO nobody should be shot down for their attempts.....
Be it in coiling, wicking, juices or setups. So all parties concerned should just take a chill pill and enjoying vaping which ever way your coil is built who cares long as you off stinkies.....Just my 2 cents

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## theyettie (24/5/16)

Okay, so I also want to get in on the action here.
Currently running this:



Dual fused clapton. Bought the clapton but made the coils myself (making clapton? Ain't nobody got time for that...)
5 wraps, 2.4mm ID, coming in at 0.28ohm (as read by the Sig 213). Firing it @ 88W. Stunning cloud, stunning flavour (having some DIY aqua berry). Built on the Avo, so no wonder everything is awesome... 

Here are some older pics:




Stainless Steel 316L 24gauge Dual Parallel boys (done all by my lonesome self) on the Velocity. It was a while ago, but I think it was 8 or 9 wraps with either a 3mm or 3.2mm ID. Comes in @ 0.21ohm on the Cuboid, firing it @ 100W.






Previous build on the Avo. (in the days prior to uncle @Spydro's advise about wicking the Avo better...). Dual Twisted SS 316L coils (done all by my lonesome self, the twisting as well), once again, either 3 or 3.2mm ID, 7 wraps and can't for the life of me remember the resistance, but it would've been low as it was 24AWG stainless steel... 

Adios muchachos!!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## brotiform (24/5/16)

This is a medal I am never gonna earn lol. 

@OreO has some mighty good builds worthy of this thread

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Andre (24/5/16)

I repeat the rules of engagement for this thread as set out in the first post:

_If you want your build to be considered for the Coil Master Medal by the Ecigssa Awards Team, please: _

_Post clear and close up *pictures* of your coil(s) only *and* your coil(s) as wicked in this thread. Any other pictures are welcome. _
_Please *confirm* that you have not used a prebuilt coil._
_If you did not use normal wire, please *confirm* that you have made the wire yourself (e.g. hive, clapton, twisted, etcetera)._
_Provide as much *information* as possible - type of wire, gauge, wraps, ID, resistance, how was the vape, etcetera._
_Have patience. The members of the Awards Team have day jobs too. 

Do not expect the medal at first try or at all. The Awards Team will not indicate if you have not been awarded and will not enter into any discussion in this regard. All awards are announced in the Announcements forum._

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## theyettie (24/5/16)

theyettie said:


> Okay, so I also want to get in on the action here.
> Currently running this:
> View attachment 55323
> 
> ...



It should be very clear that these are not "OH WOW, THIS GUY IS A GENIUS" coils or pics. I'm just driving home the point, this thread is for any and every coil you try to make IMO. I hope my "amazing skills" will give confidence to others that don't have flashy builds to post them on here too.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## theyettie (24/5/16)

Andre said:


> I repeat the rules of engagement for this thread as set out in the first post:
> 
> _If you want your build to be considered for the Coil Master Medal by the Ecigssa Awards Team, please: _
> 
> ...



Oh crap, forgot about the pics before they're wicked. My sincerest apologies bud, the next pics will be in line with the rules.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Greyz (24/5/16)

I love the coils @theyettie, keep 'em coming. In a few months I want to go back to page 1 of this thread and read through till the end.
It will make captivating reading seeing how far we have come from just the simple stuff to the more complex hand made fused claptons (I can dream cant I?).

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## theyettie (24/5/16)

Greyz said:


> I love the coils @theyettie, keep 'em coming. In a few months I want to go back to page 1 of this thread and read through till the end.
> It will make captivating reading seeing how far we have come from just the simple stuff to the more complex hand made fused claptons (I can dream cant I?).



I concur bud, good dream, I'll be joining you. Everyone that posts here obviously checks out the other builds, so invariably we will start attempting more hectic and complex builds. You will be able to track the evolution of each member from "kak/average" (where I see myself at this stage, hahaha) to master. 

Case in point: I've never given any thought to the idea of making clapton/fused clapton, but you oaks have got me interested in this now.

@Andre this might turn out to be a very, very revolutionary thread.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Greyz (24/5/16)

theyettie said:


> I concur bud, good dream, I'll be joining you. Everyone that posts here obviously checks out the other builds, so invariably we will start attempting more hectic and complex builds. You will be able to track the evolution of each member from "kak/average" (where I see myself at this stage, hahaha) to master.
> 
> Case in point: I've never given any thought to the idea of making clapton/fused clapton, but you oaks have got me interested in this now.
> 
> @Andre this might turn out to be a very, very revolutionary thread.


I so wish Tapatalk still had the like button so I could click it!
Before this thread I wanted to buy a reel of Fused Clapton wire, now, I want to make it myself. All thanks to this thread!

This thread, is revolutionary, with 2% Menthol!

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Greyz (24/5/16)

Ugi said:


> The Vaping community are very close ready to help, ready to pif, etc kind of people. IMO nobody should be shot down for their attempts.....
> Be it in coiling, wicking, juices or setups. So all parties concerned should just take a chill pill and enjoying vaping which ever way your coil is built who cares long as you off stinkies.....Just my 2 cents


Well said, by the guy that got me coiling and wicking! I had so much money before I found vaping wtf lol

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## theyettie (24/5/16)

Let's try again: 
Dual fused clapton (bought it myself )
5 wraps,2.4mm ID,comes in @0.26ohm. Firing it at 89W
Beautiful. All the picks I could think of.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Greyz (24/5/16)

theyettie said:


> Let's try again:
> Dual fused clapton (bought it myself )
> 5 wraps,2.4mm ID,comes in @0.26ohm. Firing it at 89W
> Beautiful. All the picks I could think of.
> ...


Yas sus bra, Dem clouds! 
And that mod can only be described as Sexy  


Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## theyettie (24/5/16)

Greyz said:


> Yas sus bra, Dem clouds!
> And that mod can only be described as Sexy
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



Hahaha,thanks. The 213 rocks!!! Hard!!! I love it soo much.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Greyz (24/5/16)

theyettie said:


> Hahaha,thanks. The 213 rocks!!! Hard!!! I love it soo much.


Man it is a gorgeous mod. I was so hard pressed between it and the Smok H-Priv. I pulled the trigger on the Smok but everytime I see one of the beautiful Sigele 213 mods I question my decision. 
You made the right decision getting the 213!

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## brotiform (25/5/16)

I am by no means a coil master but decided to participate here , as I'll probably get some good critique for my efforts. Decided to venture into drippers and started with a practice build :

RDA : GeekVape Tsunami 
Wire : GeekVape Clapton wire Kanthal A1 26+32 ga
Inner diameter : 3ml
Number of wraps : 7 
Total resistance : 0.5ohms
Fire wattage : 50w
Mod : RX200
Wick : Cotton Bacon V2
Juice : NCV Trinity 3mg

Conclusion : Awesome , I finally see the hype of dripping. Great flavour , big clouds , and epic airflow. Next step will be a lower resistance build to switch the Tsunami onto my limitless mech mod 

Pics :

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Greyz (25/5/16)

Nice and clean @brotiform, geez that Tsunami has tons of room in there to build!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brotiform (25/5/16)

Thanks @Greyz , yeah , I am no longer gonna be selling it after trying it out. Very rewarding to build and wick a new tank for the first time and have it work first time

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## zadiac (25/5/16)

Greyz said:


> Nice and clean @brotiform, geez that Tsunami has tons of room in there to build!



Yes, and that's only the normal Tsunami. I have the Tsunami 24 incoming and can't wait to get building on that thing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## theyettie (25/5/16)

brotiform said:


> I am by no means a coil master but decided to participate here , as I'll probably get some good critique for my efforts. Decided to venture into drippers and started with a practice build :
> 
> RDA : GeekVape Tsunami
> Wire : GeekVape Clapton wire Kanthal A1 26+32 ga
> ...



From now on I'm gonna use your format of detailing your work. Nice build too. Cheers bud

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## brotiform (25/5/16)

Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GreenyZA (25/5/16)

brotiform said:


> I am by no means a coil master but decided to participate here , as I'll probably get some good critique for my efforts. Decided to venture into drippers and started with a practice build :
> 
> RDA : GeekVape Tsunami
> Wire : GeekVape Clapton wire Kanthal A1 26+32 ga
> ...



Very nicely done. Looks champ!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WDE (25/5/16)

2. built myself
3. half clapton helix (built and wrapped myself). Someone correct me if the name is wrong.
4. 28g kanthal wrapped in 34g nichrome 80 (clapton). Then clapton is twisted with 26g kanthal, then gaps have been filled (twisted) with 2 strands of 34g nichrome 80. 4 wraps come to 0.29 ohms on evic mini. ID: screwdriver

So I was just planning on doing a quick rewick but ended up building this instead .
This coil vapes well (tonnes of spaces to wick juice). Haven't seen to many Helix coils recently so though I should try one.

Anyone who is looking at getting into "exotic-ish" coils, I really recommend trying this out. It is a pretty easy build compared to other clapton style coils.

A very brief build process description.
1. Clapton 28g kanthal with 34g ni80 (or 32 if you can't get 34g wire or buy some ud clapton wire if you don't feel like making a clapton )
2. Straighten the 26g kanthal.
3. twist the 26g and 28 clapton together. Very important is not to over twist it because this will bunch the wire together and there is no coming back from this. So to the point where the wire stars pulling back/it looks alright.
4. Now you have 1 wire (put back in drill). Take the 34g ni80(or 32g) and start twisting it into the gaps in your large wire. You will see it will follow a channel in your twisted wire. This will leave one channel open for the other strand of 34gni80 (remember I mentioned 2 stands of 34g). Now twist the 34g into the remaining channel of the wire.
(All twisting done with a drill).

And boom! you have just made your first exotic coil! Now wick it and enjoy the vape.

If you have any questions I'd be happy to help.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## brotiform (25/5/16)

Wow , , one day when I'm big I hope I can coil like @WDE

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Andre (25/5/16)

WDE said:


> View attachment 55509
> View attachment 55510
> View attachment 55511
> 
> ...


Fantastic!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz (25/5/16)

@WDE those coils are a work of art bra! And thanks for the tutorial, I'm not working this weekend and feel inspired to try something out. Thanks for inspiring that in me 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## brotiform (25/5/16)

Greyz said:


> @WDE those coils are a work of art bra! And thanks for the tutorial, I'm not working this weekend and feel inspired to try something out. Thanks for inspiring that in me
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



Lol that makes one of us , that post made me decide to quit while ahead

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Greyz (25/5/16)

brotiform said:


> Lol that makes one of us , that post made me decide to quit while ahead


Lmao that build looks super slick and by @WDE guide it doesn't seem too hard. I have a Bosch 18v in the garage Im going to charge her up. I been watching a few videovideos on YT and while it's not its easy, it's bit impossible. I'm going to try and see, no harm no foul.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## brotiform (25/5/16)

Best of luck @Greyz , I'll be watching this thread for your progress

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Greyz (25/5/16)

brotiform said:


> Best of luck @Greyz , I'll be watching this thread for your progress


Uhm I think I'll practice a little and sharpen up my skills a bit 1st before posting. 
Last time I posted, popcorn got made...    

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## brotiform (25/5/16)

LOLOLOLOL

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kilherza (25/5/16)

Trying something new out

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Greyz (25/5/16)

Kilherza said:


> Trying something new out
> View attachment 55530
> View attachment 55531
> View attachment 55532
> ...


1 vertical and 1 horizontal coil. Now why have I not tried that lol. 
But on a serious note looks good bra, of course I must ask, how does she vape?

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kilherza (25/5/16)

Hard bra it's a first for me lol but enjoy trying new stuff

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (25/5/16)

WDE said:


> View attachment 55509
> View attachment 55510
> View attachment 55511
> 
> ...



Coil master stuff indeed @WDE
Superb photos!! Very pleasing to look at
Thanks for the writeup of the procedure

How does it vape compared to other coils?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (25/5/16)

Kilherza said:


> Trying something new out
> View attachment 55530
> View attachment 55531
> View attachment 55532
> ...



Nice coil @Kilherza !
Whats the resistance? And hows the vape?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kilherza (25/5/16)

My velocity deck is kinda stuck on my hybrid adapter so I couldn't get the resistance and she hits hard seriously

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WDE (25/5/16)

Silver said:


> Coil master stuff indeed @WDE
> Superb photos!! Very pleasing to look at
> Thanks for the writeup of the procedure
> 
> How does it vape compared to other coils?



Thanks @Silver. So it's in the goblin mini at the moment and have only used it for a day now (would like to try this type of coil in my dripper before I can give a solid opinion) 
but with that being said I am really enjoying it.

Ramp up time is pretty dam fast (a lot faster than a fused or alien clapton). Actually vaping it below 3.6 volts (more around 3, just my preference).
Flavour is great, find it to be better than just regular twisted 26 I usually use in the mini. And cloud wise it is good. 

I would put this coil somewhere in-between regular twisted and clapton wire.

But overall I can see myself building plenty of these in the future .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RiaanRed (25/5/16)

Wow! Some of these coils are amazing!
So inspirational!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## theyettie (26/5/16)

Next one:

Tank : GeekVape Avocado 24mm 
Wire : GeekVape SS316L
Inner diameter : 3mm
Number of wraps : 8 full wraps 
Total resistance : 0.22ohm (as read by Sig 213)
Fire wattage : 90W
Mod : Sigelei 213
Wick : UD Jap Cotton
Juice : Larry's Juice Company Alpha Charlie

Conclusion : Nice, warm vape, with that "clean" taste one expects from stainless steel. Coil building doesn't have to be so flamboyant all the time IMO. Sometimes there is beauty in simplicity.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## theyettie (26/5/16)

Velocity Mini
Wire : GeekVape SS316L 24AWG & 26AWG (twisted myself)
Inner diameter : 3mm
Number of wraps : 7 full wraps
Total resistance : 0.17ohm (Per Sig 213)
Fire wattage : 100W
Mod : Sigelei 213
Wick : Cotton Bacon
Juice : DIY Aqua Berry

Longer ramp up than I like,but good flavour and proper cloud.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Greyz (26/5/16)

theyettie said:


> Velocity Mini
> Wire : GeekVape SS316L 24AWG & 26AWG (twisted myself)
> Inner diameter : 3mm
> Number of wraps : 7 full wraps
> ...


I likes I likes alot. Looks like I need to pull out my velo and try this one. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (26/5/16)

theyettie said:


> Velocity Mini
> Wire : GeekVape SS316L 24AWG & 26AWG (twisted myself)
> Inner diameter : 3mm
> Number of wraps : 7 full wraps
> ...


Neat, very neat and perfect heat up there. As to that Sigelei -

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Greyz (26/5/16)

Andre said:


> Neat, very neat and perfect heat up there. As to that Sigelei -


I'm over his mod now  

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## theyettie (26/5/16)

Hahaha. I'm not showing off gents,it's all I've got left. Sold my old sig last week and my cuboid yesterday to repair the damage of buying this bad boy...

I'll post pics without the mod from now on.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Greyz (26/5/16)

theyettie said:


> Hahaha. I'm not showing off gents,it's all I've got left. Sold my old sig last week and my cuboid yesterday to repair the damage of buying this bad boy...
> 
> I'll post pics without the mod from now on.


Too late to start acting shy Mr 213  

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## brotiform (27/5/16)

Second attempt , with a staged clapton ,on my Tsunami as follows :

Tank : GeekVape Tsunami RDA
Wire : Vapowire 25ga Kanthal and GeekVape Clapton 26+32ga
Inner diameter : 3mm
Number of wraps : 5
Total resistance : wicked and primed at 0.23ohm
Fire wattage : 80w
Mod : RX200
Wick : Cotton Bacon V2
Juice : Hardwicks Smackaroon

Forgot to snap a wicked pic 

Pics :
























Conclusion : huge flavour , huge clouds , nom/10

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Andre (27/5/16)

brotiform said:


> Second attempt , with a staged clapton ,on my Tsunami as follows :
> 
> Tank : GeekVape Tsunami RDA
> Wire : Vapowire 25ga Kanthal and GeekVape Clapton 26+32ga
> ...


Whilst we do appreciate the trouble and that is a thing of beauty, the rules clearly states you cannot use prefabricated wire (clapton, hive, etc) or pre-made coils. You have to make your own wire and build your own coil and confirm thus if applicable.

If that is understood, you are more than welcome to post if not complying for the sake of sharing.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## brotiform (27/5/16)

Andre said:


> Whilst we do appreciate the trouble and that is a thing of beauty, the rules clearly states you cannot use prefabricated wire (clapton, hive, etc) or pre-made coils. You have to make your own wire and build your own coil and confirm thus if applicable.
> 
> If that is understood, you are more than welcome to post if not complying for the sake of sharing.



I only used pre fabricated clapton wire which I thought was allowed , have re read the rules and see it is not allowed , my humble apologies. .

The coils however , I wound myself using the two aforementioned types of wire.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (27/5/16)

brotiform said:


> I only used pre fabricated clapton wire which I thought was allowed , sorry.
> 
> The coils however , I wound myself using the two aforementioned types of wire.


Nope, not allowed. You have to make your own clapton (or other) wire. Otherwise this will not be a challenge and nerds like me....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brotiform (27/5/16)

Andre said:


> Nope, not allowed. You have to make your own clapton (or other) wire. Otherwise this will not be a challenge and nerds like me....



Understood , shall I delete the post or just leave it here for participation sake. 

Once again , sorry for my mistake , pays to read the rules CLEARLY! lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (27/5/16)

brotiform said:


> Understood , shall I delete the post or just leave it here for participation sake.
> 
> Once again , sorry for my mistake , pays to read the rules CLEARLY! lol


Not a problem at all, leave the post by all means.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (27/5/16)

*Suggested format* for posts in this thread (OP edited accordingly):

Below is a picture of my coil(s) as installed without wicking.
Below is a picture of my build as wicked.
Some more pictures (at your discretion - I love the glowing ones)
I confirm I have not used a prebuilt coil or any prefabricated wire.
Other information and comments (type of wire, gauge, wraps, ID, resistance, how was the vape, etc.).

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## Greyz (27/5/16)

brotiform said:


> Understood , shall I delete the post or just leave it here for participation sake.
> 
> Once again , sorry for my mistake , pays to read the rules CLEARLY! lol


No leave it bud, although not fully compliant they look great! They should remain as a keepsake for how far we've come.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Greyz (27/5/16)

Andre said:


> *Suggested format* for posts in this thread (OP edited accordingly):
> 
> Below is a picture of my coil(s) as installed without wicking.
> Below is a picture of my build as wicked.
> ...



Thank you Andre, nicely laid out easy to follow. Should take the guess work out of what and how to post.
And I think the the glowing pics should be compulsory!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Alexander Scott (28/5/16)

So here goes at my first coil to be posted here, please don't laugh, well if you do at least I have supplied some amusement for the day, lol, I know this is simple build but here goes:

Here is my coil installed on my new Serpent Mini RTA without wicking:



Coming in at 1.12 Ohms





Wicked & Juiced up:



Using UD Kanthal A1 26ga wire, with 8 wraps, 3mm ID, coming in at 1.12 Ohms.

What an awesome Vape, awesome flavor & some good clouds, lol.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre (28/5/16)

Alexander Scott said:


> So here goes at my first coil to be posted here, please don't laugh, well if you do at least I have supplied some amusement for the day, lol, I know this is simple build but here goes:
> 
> Here is my coil installed on my new Serpent Mini RTA without wicking:
> View attachment 55768
> ...


Great post, thank you. Nice to see a higher resistance coil for a change. I am no great coil builder (notice the lack of that medal) and find it difficult to get uniformity on my coil as soon as the ID goes over 2.5 mm. The wraps just wants to jump onto each other and the tunnel just refuses to be dead straight!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## GreenyZA (29/5/16)

So I eventually took the plunge and made up some fused Clapton. I used 2 strands of 24g Nichrome and wraped it in 30g kanthal. 















I used it for dual coils and 5 wraps around a 3.5mm ID bit.




The piece of wire at the top of the coils are normal 26/28clapton I bought and is there for a scale comparison. This wire is THICK and the coils are the biggets I've built so far. 

I decuded to put them on the TM2 deck.









I put them on the RX200 and dry dired them at 60 watts en then upped the power gradually to 120watts. 
This setup get HOT!! 










After working out the hotspots, the build came out to 0.12ohm. 

I then wicked it with Koh Gen Do.





Then did a bit of tweeking to the wick reducing the width of the tails a bit and then tucked the tails into the deck. 





Then juices it up... 









And she was ready to go. 


The flavour is fantastic and the clouds are MASSIVE. I thought the vape would be very hot but its not, when you do fire it at 140 watts and take 5 second hits, it does get hot though. 

I really enjoyed this build and I'm looking forward to attemp a stapeled clapton soon. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## WDE (29/5/16)

2. Built Myself
3. Alien Clapton (built and wrapped myself)
4. 2 stands 26g kanthal for the cores and 34g ni80 for the outerwrap. 5 wraps comes to 0.32 ohms on the evic mini. 

Built this a few days ago, pretty much the same as my previous Alien clapton post but this has 2 cores of 26g instead of 3 28g cores. The outer alein wire is initially still made on 28g for the correct spacing. Wrapping with 2 cores instead of 3 makes it 10 times easier to make this wire (if you can make a fused clapton I think this build should come easy)

I'm such a fan of this wire (possibly my favourite build), vapour is good, flavour is awesome and ramp up time is also good (haven't noticed a major difference by only having 2 cores besides being way easier to make). Definitely recommend this build 

As far as making this goes, check out "pristine builds" on youtube. Great tips in the video and I've found this to be the easiest way to make this wire.

Besides that, have fun building

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## GreenyZA (29/5/16)

WDE said:


> View attachment 55859
> View attachment 55860
> View attachment 55861
> 
> ...



Stunning build as always WDE. Going to check out youtube in the days to come. Also would like to give this a shot! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WDE (29/5/16)

GreenyZA said:


> Stunning build as always WDE. Going to check out youtube in the days to come. Also would like to give this a shot!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks @GreenyZA, and you too. Your build is awesome. Super neat, really dig it. Also great post with all the detail.

yeah with that fused clapton you just made, I think you will nail the alien wire

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## GreenyZA (29/5/16)

WDE said:


> Thanks @GreenyZA, and you too. Your build is awesome. Super neat, really dig it. Also great post with all the detail.
> 
> yeah with that fused clapton you just made, I think you will nail the alien wire



Thank you WDE.  I'm loving this wire building. Going to give the Alien a shot for sure!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre (29/5/16)

GreenyZA said:


> So I eventually took the plunge and made up some fused Clapton. I used 2 strands of 24g Nichrome and wraped it in 30g kanthal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What a great post. Loved the descriptions so well illustrated by the pictures. And an awesome build too. Well done!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Andre (29/5/16)

WDE said:


> View attachment 55859
> View attachment 55860
> View attachment 55861
> 
> ...


Awesome build as always. And great photography too. Thank you Coil Master.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (29/5/16)

GreenyZA said:


> So I eventually took the plunge and made up some fused Clapton. I used 2 strands of 24g Nichrome and wraped it in 30g kanthal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wow @GreenyZA , those coils look super!
Great photo set of the build up...
Congrats

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (29/5/16)

WDE said:


> View attachment 55859
> View attachment 55860
> View attachment 55861
> 
> ...



Lovely coils and great photos again @WDE 
Thanks, very inspiring
I always wanted to know what does the "alien" refer to in Alien Clapton?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GreenyZA (29/5/16)

Silver said:


> Lovely coils and great photos again @WDE
> Thanks, very inspiring
> I always wanted to know what does the "alien" refer to in Alien Clapton?



@Silver I think Only true aliens can build them


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## GreenyZA (29/5/16)

Silver said:


> Lovely coils and great photos again @WDE
> Thanks, very inspiring
> I always wanted to know what does the "alien" refer to in Alien Clapton?



@Silver, all jokes aside, I think Alien Clapton got its name due to the wavey pattern of the outside wire resembles Alien scales. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (29/5/16)

GreenyZA said:


> @Silver, all jokes aside, I think Alien Clapton got its name due to the wavey pattern of the outside wire resembles Alien scales.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks @GreenyZA 

I suppose you mean something like this...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## WDE (29/5/16)

Silver said:


> Lovely coils and great photos again @WDE
> Thanks, very inspiring
> I always wanted to know what does the "alien" refer to in Alien Clapton?



I'm also going to guess the wavey clapton outside. I believe "blueeyedgoon83" came up with this concept and then may have also named it. (if you want to see a coil master, check him out on instagram)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## smilelykumeenit (3/6/16)

snakespine braid, made myself.

5loop 34g TMN80 over/between 2 28g KA1 cores
6 wraps on 3mm @ 0.33Ω after pulse

in the twisted messes V1 for building, will wick and Vape when my phenotype is not in use, please stay tuned.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## WDE (5/6/16)

Built and wrapped myself
Half staple staggered coil 
4 strands of 0.5/0.1 ribbon kanthal, 1 26g kanthal stand and claptoned with 36g Ni80. 5 wraps came to 0.25 on the evic mini.

I like this coil, good flavour and cloud production (didn't notice anything mind blowing, but gives a very solid vape). Ramps up pretty quickly. I can see myself using this for a while, I think alien wire is still my favourite at the moment (as far as flavour goes) but will see if this can change my opinion in the next few days  

Overall a fun build and solid vape.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## Alex (5/6/16)

WDE said:


> View attachment 56632
> View attachment 56633
> View attachment 56634
> View attachment 56635
> ...


Simply amazing skills man.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## smilelykumeenit (5/6/16)

WDE said:


> View attachment 56632
> View attachment 56633
> View attachment 56634
> View attachment 56635
> ...


nice! where do you get ribbon wire from pls? haven't seen anywhere!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WDE (5/6/16)

Alex said:


> Simply amazing skills man.


Thanks @Alex, appreciate it.



smilelykumeenit said:


> nice! where do you get ribbon wire from pls? haven't seen anywhere!


Thanks! bought the last roll from the vapery (not sure when/ if they are getting again). So I'm also looking around for some more

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## smilelykumeenit (8/6/16)

revisited this wire with 26g cores instead of 28g

snakespine vertebraid: 5 loop 34g TMN80 braid over/ between 2 26g KA1 cores

comes out @ 0.3Ω after pulse

made myself

wicked with cotton bacon. the Vape is great, with flavour notes being pronounced very equally and together, rather than the bias and seperation that other coils can have to certain flavour notes. the braid on the inside of the coil wicks juice really well, so longer drags without any dryness become possible.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Andre (8/6/16)

smilelykumeenit said:


> View attachment 57021
> View attachment 57022
> View attachment 57023
> revisited this wire with 26g cores instead of 28g
> ...


Stunning, well done!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## MoeHS1 (8/6/16)

smilelykumeenit said:


> View attachment 57021
> View attachment 57022
> View attachment 57023
> revisited this wire with 26g cores instead of 28g
> ...


Awesome looking coil man. How long does it take to make the wire

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## smilelykumeenit (8/6/16)

MoeHS1 said:


> Awesome looking coil man. How long does it take to make the wire


thanks! I made about 25cm in 2 hours.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Alexander Scott (8/6/16)

So here I go again, this time playing around with my UD Kanthal 26ga wire, as that is the only wire I have at this stage, lol. Again it is a simple build but with a bit of a twist.

Getting the wire ready:



I wrapped the Kanthal A1 26ga wire around a 0.7mm diameter wire, and pulled it off the 0.7mm wire, unfortunately the photo of the winding process got deleted by accident.



I then stretched it out a bit and hammered it flat, again this pic got lost somewhere.



Coiled it up on my 3mm coiling Jig, it didn't came out quite as I wanted it to, but it works, lol.



Coming in at 0.55 Ohms before wicking on dual coil build on my new Griffin 25.


Dry burning it a bit:



Wicked (Sorry the quality is bad, very blurred, but was the best between the couple photos I took):



Juiced up and ready to Rumble:






Using UD Kanthal A1 26ga wire, with 7 wraps, 3mm ID, Dual Coil coming in at 0.55 Ohms.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## MoeHS1 (8/6/16)

Alexander Scott said:


> So here I go again, this time playing around with my UD Kanthal 26ga wire, as that is the only wire I have at this stage, lol. Again it is a simple build but with a bit of a twist.
> 
> Getting the wire ready:
> View attachment 57066
> ...


Nice work. How does it vape?

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Alexander Scott (8/6/16)

My second attempt on this build, this time on my Serpent Mini:

Using the left over wire I made this time coiling it up on my UD Coiling jig on 2.5mm ID. think this came out better than my first attempt on my Griffin 25:









Coming in at 0.77 Ohms:




With a bit if Dry Fire:




All wicked and juiced, ready to blow dem coulds, lol:


Using UD Kanthal A1 26ga wire, with 5 wraps, 2.5mm ID, coming in at 0.77 Ohms.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Alexander Scott (8/6/16)

MoeHS1 said:


> Nice work. How does it vape?



Thanks @MoeHS1, vaping great, on both my Griffin 25 & Serpent Mini

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (8/6/16)

Alexander Scott said:


> My second attempt on this build, this time on my Serpent Mini:
> 
> Using the left over wire I made this time coiling it up on my UD Coiling jig on 2.5mm ID. think this came out better than my first attempt on my Griffin 25:
> View attachment 57075
> ...


Great work. Love the symmetry.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Alexander Scott (8/6/16)

Andre said:


> Great work. Love the symmetry.



Thanks @Andre, much appreciated!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## theyettie (10/6/16)

Hey guys. Been a while...

Nice pics of quad coil build without wicking (didn't crimp them too much, wanted the space in between):






All wicked up:



Very nice ramp up:




I confirm, these are my own.

UD 26AWG SS 316L
15 wraps
2mm ID
Comes in @ 0.18ohm
In the Velocity Mini, stunning vape. Nice and hot, chucks cloud and stunning flavour!! To all the naysayers that reckon the Velocity is a cloud chasing atty, try this build, the flavour is up there with the best! Stainless Steel is just awesome, love the "clean" taste you get off it.

Adios

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre (10/6/16)

theyettie said:


> Hey guys. Been a while...
> 
> Nice pics of quad coil build without wicking (didn't crimp them too much, wanted the space in between):
> View attachment 57221
> ...


Wow, that is at least a hectare of prime real estate! I would need more than 10 fingers.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## theyettie (10/6/16)

Andre said:


> Wow, that is at least a hectare of prime real estate! I would need more than 10 fingers.



BAHAHAHAHA, your funny mate!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WDE (10/6/16)

Built and wrapped myself
Staple Staggered Fused Clapton
2 strands 28g kanthal, 4 strands 0.5/0.1 ribbon kanthal and claptoned with 36g Ni80. 5 wraps came to 0.24 ohms. Scottish roll wicking with Japanese cotton (all my builds are wicked like this)
My coil wrapping wasn't very neat so will post another build of this with better pictures when I do it again.

So I think we have another winner here, this actually ties with the Alien wire as my favourite build. Nice vapour production with really good flavour (not too hot but nice and warm), can almost describe it as a really smooth vape, going great with Paulies Coffee Cake.

So the secret to wrapping this is in the prep work, make sure all the wires are straight and hand wrap the ends together with short pieces (5-10cm) of the 36g Ni80 before loading the wire into the drill and swivels. I definitely recommend buying some ball bearing fishing swivels, initially struggled with them but when you get the hang of it, claptoning wires becomes a lot easier. If you can make a staggered fused clapton, you will get this build super quickly.

Overall another fun build and great vape

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## theyettie (10/6/16)

WDE said:


> View attachment 57245
> View attachment 57246
> 
> Built and wrapped myself
> ...



This is beautiful bud. Where do you get time for this??????? 

I have about a 25 minute window at night before my wife, 4year old and bull terrier drive me mad to play with them... Obviously on very different levels and not at the same time...

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## WDE (10/6/16)

theyettie said:


> This is beautiful bud. Where do you get time for this???????
> 
> I have about a 25 minute window at night before my wife, 4year old and bull terrier drive me mad to play with them... Obviously on very different levels and not at the same time...



Thanks @theyettie, if I'm not working or studying then usually have some time to mess around and try a new build (have no wife, dog, or kid duties at this stage)

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Chris du Toit (10/6/16)

WDE said:


> View attachment 57245
> View attachment 57246
> 
> Built and wrapped myself
> ...



Hey bud, easy way to keep your wires together is to use a piece of shrink wrap around the ends... snip a small piece, slip it over and give it a quick torch with the lighter and you're golden

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Frikkie6000 (10/6/16)

Below is a picture of my coil(s) as installed without wicking.






Below is a picture of my build as wicked.

















Twisted this wire myself. Not precoiled. I Twisted 2 Kanthal A1 26G wires together and Coiled it together with Clapton Wire III 32G. Did 5 wraps on 3mm comes out to 0.14 Ohm and wow what a treat. Making mad clouds and getting the best flavor I have ever tasted from my DIY juices

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## theyettie (13/6/16)

Finally got around to making some clapton wire. 24gauge kanthal claptoned with 28gauge kanthal:




Ramping 'em up...




Wicking 'em up...




So everything done myself
5 full wraps with a 3mm ID
Comes in @ 0.27ohm
Firing @ 95W
Obviously with those gauges it's a lot thicker than your normal clapton, but basically all the drippers nowadays have HUGE post holes, so it ain't a problem...
Warm vape, dense cloud and great flavour!! (Once again I say, you can get stunning flavour on the Velocity with a flavour oriented build)

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Naeem_M (13/6/16)

All coils made by me ... Nothing pre-made including the Clapton wire used ...

3 x 26awg Kanthal twisted reading at 0.19ohm









Staged heating Clapton with 24awg twisted pair Kanthal. Parallel wrap, single coil at 0.2ohm.

Video below images













This one is a bit of a bad quality shot. It's called a Zipper Coil. Flavour was amazing!







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Mark121m (13/6/16)

Just having a fun time building a Cloud Coil

Twisted messes rda
Kanthal A1 26g
0.23ohm
Dual 6 wrap - Parrallet

Next build will be Stainless steel 7dual wraps

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## smilelykumeenit (20/6/16)

5 loops of 34ga TMN80 Reverse Slentre over 2 x 28ga KA1 cores

3mm ID Dual coils of 4 wraps each on the Twisted Messes RDA

Wicked with Cotton Bacon

Vapes is great! But I need a device with more power (parallel mech is not enough) to get the performance. This wire is very wide and so I couldn't get enough wraps in to use it on my Noisy Cricket  I will revisit this wire with smaller cores.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA (20/6/16)

smilelykumeenit said:


> 5 loops of 34ga TMN80 Reverse Slentre over 2 x 28ga KA1 cores
> 
> 3mm ID Dual coils of 4 wraps each on the Twisted Messes RDA
> 
> ...



Way above my pay-grade dude. Well done!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre (20/6/16)

smilelykumeenit said:


> 5 loops of 34ga TMN80 Reverse Slentre over 2 x 28ga KA1 cores
> 
> 3mm ID Dual coils of 4 wraps each on the Twisted Messes RDA
> 
> ...


That does look complicated. Well done. Looking forward to seeing the smaller cores result.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## smilelykumeenit (21/6/16)

5 loops of 34ga TMN80 Reverse Snakespine Slentre over/between 2 x 28ga KA1 cores

3mm ID single coil of 6 wraps on the Phenotype-L RDA at 0.35Ω after pulse

Wicked with Cotton Bacon

This isn't as clean as the last build; it's more difficult to go between the cores and get a very even result... But the wire is narrower and so I could use it for a series build. The next one will be better! I intend to redo this for neatness, because the flavour is really great! Nice seperation of flavour notes!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre (21/6/16)

smilelykumeenit said:


> 5 loops of 34ga TMN80 Reverse Snakespine Slentre over/between 2 x 28ga KA1 cores
> 
> 3mm ID single coil of 6 wraps on the Phenotype-L RDA at 0.35Ω after pulse
> 
> ...


Looks neat to me. Well done.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Henx (22/6/16)

Some of the guys on here got some mad building skills! although I wouldn't want to know at what cost it came to make all these sexy coils!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## smilelykumeenit (22/6/16)

Henx said:


> Some of the guys on here got some mad building skills! although I wouldn't want to know at what cost it came to make all these sexy coils!


what do you mean "at what cost"?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Henx (23/6/16)

smilelykumeenit said:


> what do you mean "at what cost"?


buy all the different types of wire? and if you mess up you wasted some wire?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## smilelykumeenit (23/6/16)

Henx said:


> buy all the different types of wire? and if you mess up you wasted some wire?


You can get wire for R100 for 10m, or 150m of twisted messes for R450. if you are using a sub ohm tank with commercial coils, you will probably spend 100-150 a month on coils. so you can buy a roll of wire a month, and it will last around 2-3 months. it's not so expensive, and it's a great hobby.
with wires that are "messed up", the issues are mostly aesthetic, and you'll still get a decent vape from it. 
the twisted messes wire is excellent value for money!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Henx (23/6/16)

smilelykumeenit said:


> You can get wire for R100 for 10m, or 150m of twisted messes for R450. if you are using a sub ohm tank with commercial coils, you will probably spend 100-150 a month on coils. so you can buy a roll of wire a month, and it will last around 2-3 months. it's not so expensive, and it's a great hobby.
> with wires that are "messed up", the issues are mostly aesthetic, and you'll still get a decent vape from it.
> the twisted messes wire is excellent value for money!



Yeah I understand fully where you coming from, but what I mean is like if you making say for instance claptons from scratch then its slightly pricey compared to just buying pre made clapton wire. So I was basically commenting on the money to make all those sexy coils from scratch. And if you going for the whole coil porn look then aesthetic is the most important. I myself build my own coils, and yes it is much cheaper to build standard coils, but anything fancy is pricey.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (23/6/16)

Dual Quad twisted Kanthal A1 Coils. 3 mm ID.
Two strands of 26 ga and 24 ga each were used for each coil, no prefabricated wire used, wrapped the coils myself. Straightened the kanthal after cutting the strands off the roll, using the electric drill.
6 wraps each, I started with five in the first pic, added an extra one as the first coil was already very low.
Resistence measured in at 0.12 ohms, vape was really nice, but because it's kanthal I couldn't use TC and after a few chain hits (6 or so) the mod complains, so for safety I ended up removing them, so next time I'd probably use a wire type I can TC with.
*Lessons Learnt: *The ends of the wire started to warp because I either lost some tension or over tightened the wire, luckily the bulk was useable and I didn't need to start again.

Nowhere half as talented as some of the posts here, but for me it's a vast improvement over my micro coils a month or so ago.




*edit: I decided to try re-installing the coils in a slightly bigger deck, I was thinking that maybe one of the legs wasn't being caught enough under the RDA post screws. I put them in to my limitless RDTA, and they seem to work fine now, no gripes from the mod. The only thing is that you have to fire them at fairly high watts because of the ramp up, but the flavour and vapor production is great.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Clouder (23/6/16)

My Dual Coil build on my Subtank, 24Ga Kanthal, reading at 0.32Ohm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## smilelykumeenit (24/6/16)

I just finished this wire. here is a shot with a R1 coin. 

38ga TMN80 reverse slentre over 2x30ga KA1 cores. I don't have a lot of this wire because the 38ga snapped on 2 patterns I was trying, and I had to restart. I'll see if it can coil up into anything worthwhile!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Frikkie6000 (29/6/16)

Made this wire myself. I Twisted 2 strands GeekVape SS316L 26G wires together. Did 8 wraps on 3.5mm comes out to 0.2 Ohm. First time trying stainless steel wire and liking it. Lekker Smooth clouds and great flavour.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## VapeEscape (29/6/16)

Those are some beautifully build coils. Well done

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RiaanRed (29/6/16)

Hello everyone. So I got this coil idea from a GOOD friend (@Chris du Toit ) on this epic forum.

RDA : 528 Cutom Vapes Goon 
Wire : UD Kanthal A1 24ga for the 2 main coils Plus a Twisted Messes 34ga Nichrome 80 as the brace
Inner diameter : 2mm
Number of wraps : 15 fon the main mother and 9 on the small brother
Total resistance : 0.36ohms
Mod : AV Apollo Clone Mechanical Mod
Wick : Kendo Gold
Juice : Paulies Coffee Cake 3mg

Details: I started of wrapping 40 wraps on a 2mm drill, then flattened it with a smooth plier and sanded it with 800, 1000 and 1500 sand paper.
I then halved the main coil and decoiled until i achieved the required wraps. Then the tricky part started, I had to align the 2 coils`s valleys and lay some 34ga in the valleys to keep the coils together. 
Installed it in the Goon and dry fired until glowing like a Edison Wet Dream on my Sigelei 213 to make sure it was safe for the Mech mod.
Ohms was 100% and pop the lunar module on the Apollo rocket.
Wicked and juiced, the ramp up is good and the flavor is oh my soul!

Some detailed pics:

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 8


----------



## Silver (29/6/16)

My word @RiaanRed - that is awesome!
Drills, lunar rockets... 
You have it taped!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre (29/6/16)

Masterful @RiaanRed!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RiaanRed (30/6/16)

Hi All
So I finally received some 34g wire to make some fused claptons, and I did...

Wire : UD Nichrome 80 26ga for the 2 core wire Claptoned with Twisted Messes 34ga Nichrome 80
Inner diameter : 3mm
Number of wraps : 7 wraps
Single/Dual: Dual coils
Total resistance : 0.20ohms
RDA/RTA: iJoy Tornado Nano
Mod : Sigelei 213
Wick : Kendo Gold
Juice : All coiled out - YoYo 3mg

Started of by straightening the 2 by 26ga cores, struggled 10 minutes to attach the 34ga to the main wires, finally got it hooked and stated the clapton, the core wire broke 3 times at the chuck of the drill because I didn't align everything in a straight line. When the fused clapton was done did a quick reverse of the drill to remove most of the twist in the wire, did my 7 wraps, stoked it..... Wicked it and ooooh my what a vape!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 6


----------



## GreenyZA (1/7/16)

Very very well done!!  Very neat! I like!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (1/7/16)

RiaanRed said:


> Hi All
> So I finally received some 34g wire to make some fused claptons, and I did...
> 
> Wire : UD Nichrome 80 26ga for the 2 core wire Claptoned with Twisted Messes 34ga Nichrome 80
> ...


Perfection!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RiaanRed (16/7/16)

Good day everyone
So I saw this inception coil on instagram and I decided to attempt it...

Wire : UD Nichrome 80 26ga for the 2 core wire Claptoned with Twisted Messes 34ga Nichrome 80
And the inception coil is UD Nichrome 80 26ga
Inner diameter : 3.5mm of the fused clapton and 1.5mm for the inception
Number of wraps : 6 wraps for the fused and 26 wraps for the inception
Single/Dual: Single coils
Total resistance : 0.39ohms
RDA/RTA: 528 Cutom Vapes Goon RDA
Mod : EVic VTwo Mini
Wick : UD Jap cotton
Juice : Zodiac - Dream Berry Cream3mg

Started of by straightening the 2 by 26ga cores, hooked the 34ga and claptoned, When the fused clapton was done did a quick reverse of the drill to remove most of the twist in the wire, did my 6 wraps. Then I made a simple 26ga coil. Mounted the fused clapton in the Goon, fired and stoked it, then I inserted the smaller 26ga coil through the fused, has to use the Goons bridge screws to mount is as the gap on the bridges was to big. Then it took 5 minutes to wick as it was extremely difficult to get cotton through. When the wick was in the only way to see it was an inception coil was the 26ga wires around the screws. The ramp up is very quick and the flavour is UNREAL!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 9


----------



## Andre (16/7/16)

RiaanRed said:


> Good day everyone
> So I saw this inception coil on instagram and I decided to attempt it...
> 
> Wire : UD Nichrome 80 26ga for the 2 core wire Claptoned with Twisted Messes 34ga Nichrome 80
> ...


Awesome! Give the man a medal!!

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 3


----------



## Andre (19/10/16)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (19/10/16)

RiaanRed said:


> Good day everyone
> So I saw this inception coil on instagram and I decided to attempt it...
> 
> Wire : UD Nichrome 80 26ga for the 2 core wire Claptoned with Twisted Messes 34ga Nichrome 80
> ...



SICK BRO! Total inception!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Greyz (19/10/16)

As suggested by @Andre, I will repost here:

Home Made Fused Clapton (26/32g) Dual Build 6 wraps slightly spaced (for flavour) 3.5mm ID
0.44 ohms @ 75W
She hits like a truck full of dildo's! #TRIPRIPPERS

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre (19/10/16)

Greyz said:


> As suggested by @Andre, I will repost here:
> 
> Home Made Fused Clapton (26/32g) Dual Build 6 wraps slightly spaced (for flavour) 3.5mm ID
> 0.44 ohms @ 75W
> ...


Extremely neat and fires perfectly. Awesomely done.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (19/10/16)

Re-post, in the right place





Dual twisted NiCrome 80.
15 wraps @ 3mm ID, comes to 0,59 ohm. 

In my Avo, lekker Flavour, lots o clouds. 

Been vaping it for just under a week now, 
Smooth as an autobox in a Merc.

Almost no ramp time



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## GerritVisagie (19/10/16)

Here is my Nichrome Vertebraid. 
28 Ga 
3 loop Vertebraid 
8 Wraps around a 3mm ID
Comes in at 0.39 ohms

Has since found a new home in my Tsunami24
Huge flavour, love that setup. 
Nice clouds for a single coil

Definitely worth the time and effort

PS, wear gloves when braiding.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver (20/10/16)

Looks vicious @GerritVisagie !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (20/10/16)

Silver said:


> Looks vicious @GerritVisagie !



Thanx @Silver


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaporeon (20/10/16)

Hey guys,

Decide to submit something rather simple, but my most enjoyable build .

*Dual Clapton build.*

_Wire _: Geekvape Kanthal A1 22ga core, Geekvape 28ga NiChrome Ni80 Clapton
_Inner diameter_ : 2.5mm
_Number of wraps_ : 5 wraps
_Single/Dual_: Dual
_Total resistance_ : 0.17ohms
_RDA/RTA_: Authentic Troll V2
_Mod_ : Eleaf iPower 80W
_Wick_ : UD Japanese organic cotton
_Juice_ : Orion - Northern Star 3mg

Clapton wire was made myself, no prefabrication was used. Got some pretty sparkly colours out of this one, enjoy the pretties.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Andre (20/10/16)

Vaporeon said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Decide to submit something rather simple, but my most enjoyable build .
> 
> ...


Great build, awesome pictures.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (20/10/16)

Vaporeon said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Decide to submit something rather simple, but my most enjoyable build .
> 
> ...



Respect !!!! Neatly done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (20/10/16)

Well done man, those look great. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaporeon (21/10/16)

Thanks @Andre ! Much appreciated @Chukin'Vape , I was aiming for something pretty clean . Shot @GerritVisagie !

I forgot to say in the post, but this is the first Clapton I've built and I am rather pleased with the end result.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## GerritVisagie (21/10/16)

Vaporeon said:


> Thanks @Andre ! Much appreciated @Chukin'Vape , I was aiming for something pretty clean . Shot @GerritVisagie !
> 
> I forgot to say in the post, but this is the first Clapton I've built and I am rather pleased with the end result.



Damn dude. For your first clapton, that is clean as a whistle.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (21/10/16)

Great coils @Vaporeon 
I loved the side photo - looks so cool!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## The_Ice (21/10/16)

Hi guys, my first post here so please be gentle.

Hand twisted, as in no drill, dual triple twisted 28g kanthal.
First the 3 stands are tied together and twisted.
Then 2 coils are wrapped, 3.2mm ID, 7 wraps
Comes to 3.1-3.4 ohm
Atty: velocity v1 clone
Mod: kbox mini
Wick: Japanese organic cotton








Ramp up time is slow, but if you're chain vaping it's brilliant as the coil stays warm between pulls. Flavour is good and clouds are aplenty.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (21/10/16)

Great stuff @The_Ice 
From your perspective, how does the vape compare to a single strand of thicker wire?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The_Ice (21/10/16)

Silver said:


> Great stuff @The_Ice
> From your perspective, how does the vape compare to a single strand of thicker wire?


Good question @Silver , I'm dying to find out. I wanted to order some 22g before I left RSA but never got round to it. I hope someone else on the forum has done this comparison.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (21/10/16)

The_Ice said:


> Hi guys, my first post here so please be gentle.
> 
> Hand twisted, as in no drill, dual triple twisted 28g kanthal.
> First the 3 stands are tied together and twisted.
> ...


Hehe, I was gasping at the 3.1 to 3.4 ohm. Until I saw the picture of your Ohm meter and realized it must be a typo. Looking good.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GerritVisagie (21/10/16)

Andre said:


> Hehe, I was gasping at the 3.1 to 3.4 ohm. Until I saw the picture of your Ohm meter and realized it must be a typo. Looking good.



Me too, was wondering "hoe the hell did he get that, I struggle my ass off just to get to 0.5 with duals...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (21/10/16)

Here goes, 

My Friday morning build
3 loop fishtail braid
28ga Kanthal
7wraps round a 3mm bit
Comes to 0.23 ohm in single coil

Flavour compares to a Clapton setup, little muted compared to my Vertebraid, but still nothing wrong with "Miss DDebbie " loving it.
Clouds- now there, this is much better than the Vertebraid.

Some visual aids


















After pic 2, I realized her wide ass won't fit in the Tsunami24, had to rip two wraps off, from 9 to 7.

Fun way to spend a Friday at the office


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Chukin'Vape (21/10/16)

GerritVisagie said:


> Here goes,
> 
> My Friday morning build
> 3 loop fishtail braid
> ...


I guess Miss Debbie gets pretty hot? How does it compare to a clapton or alien? Cools down quick? Heat Heat Heat?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (21/10/16)

I actually like my vape coolish, so I hit it @50w little ramp up, same as a Clapton, and it's an easy vape.
Chaining it is easy as it keeps heat for ages. You can easily chuck another half hit after the first without pushing a button.

It's very very much the same as a Clapton. 
Little more throat hit, little more cloud, same flavour.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Chukin'Vape (21/10/16)

GerritVisagie said:


> I actually like my vape coolish, so I hit it @50w little ramp up, same as a Clapton, and it's an easy vape.
> Chaining it is easy as it keeps heat for ages. You can easily chuck another half hit after the first without pushing a button.
> 
> It's very very much the same as a Clapton.
> ...


Exactly what I wanted to know - thanks for the breakdown.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR (21/10/16)

Any chance you guys can post the rigs you using when making these diversity on coil wires.
Very interested in starting this addition to my current hobby.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (21/10/16)

KZOR said:


> Any chance you guys can post the rigs you using when making these diversity on coil wires.
> Very interested in starting this addition to my current hobby.



No rig. 
A vice, some patience and time. 

Oh, and gloves! Always wear gloves when you braid. 
Blisters happen very quickly


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Tockit (21/10/16)

I do apologise up front, the pics are a bit crappy. i dont have a fancy camera to get that great close up pics. But here is my go. Nothing fancy. 
the wire used was 24g and 26g Kanthal. Did a dual 3mm ID wrap with 9 wraps on the 24g and 8 wraps on the 26g. resistance is at 0.23ohms.

they glowed from the center out on first pulse, no need to fiddle it. i vape mainly between 25w - 45w so the ramp up time is slow and when the coils are hot the vape tends to lean more on the warm side. Not to my liking as i like a more cooler vape.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (21/10/16)

Those are nice. 

The way I take my pics. 
Set your build down, grab your phone and get as close as you can, while the auto focus still works, then just zoom in. 
You'll need a VERY steady hand, or optical image stabilization 

Or, stand it up against a cup or some makeshift tripod device


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tockit (21/10/16)

GerritVisagie said:


> Those are nice.
> 
> The way I take my pics.
> Set your build down, grab your phone and get as close as you can, while the auto focus still works, then just zoom in.
> ...


I'll try some makeshift tripod. The autofocus is a problem though. When I get it right and take the pic ir then autofocuses again and you get q blur shot. Lol 

Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk


----------



## GerritVisagie (21/10/16)

Tockit said:


> I'll try some makeshift tripod. The autofocus is a problem though. When I get it right and take the pic ir then autofocuses again and you get q blur shot. Lol
> 
> Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk



Keep fiddling bro, took me a while, but I reckon I've got mine figured!

LOL, so sad that first, figure out how to build coils, figure out how to wick them right... And then, figuring out something that doesn't influence your vape.
 
First world problems!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Boktiet (23/10/16)

So here goes my submission. 
Fused Clapton coil self built. 
Cores: 24ga kanthal a1 x 2
Wrap: 28ga ni80
RDA: Ijoy combo dripper base
Mod: RX200s
Juice: Vapeking Smoothee 3mg
5 wraps vaping at 120w
Ramp up a bit slow but once you get her going she chucks clouds and the flavour is off the charts. Very smooth vape.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## KZOR (23/10/16)

@Boktiet ....nothing wrong with that build m8.
Looks great. I will start making when I get my tool on Tuesday.


----------



## Boktiet (23/10/16)

@KZOR it's a great past time and you have a certain feeling of accomplishment when all is said and done. Looking forward to all your build photos. Thanks for the update m8...

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Boktiet (25/10/16)

Hey @Moosa86, what do you not agree about bud?


----------



## Moosa86 (26/10/16)

Oops...was an accident @Boktiet

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## KZOR (26/10/16)

Moosa86 said:


> Oops...was an accident


..... and this is how Britney Spears got famous.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Chukin'Vape (26/10/16)

smilelykumeenit said:


> available @The eCigStore



#respect

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## smilelykumeenit (26/10/16)

#wirepornwednesday

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (26/10/16)

smilelykumeenit said:


> #wirepornwednesday


Wow, that is intricate. Tell us more.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Greyz (2/11/16)

So here goes my first real attempt at going for the Medal..
Please excuse some of my pics, their over exposed due to the flash.

Home grown Alien 
3*26g Ni80 + 34g Ni80 Alien Clapton 3mm ID 0.25ohms

I prefer spacing my Aliens as I get better flavour and zero hot spots when dry burning them.
Ramp up time @62.5W is very fast surprisingly.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## MAL (9/11/16)

Hello  this is my first forum post! I have been vaping about 15 months now. My first Fused Clapton build, it's on the Wotofo Lush RDA. Below is a pic of it installed fresh:






And here is a pic wicked and getting juiced up:





It's a single coil 5-wrap 26ga x 30ga NiChrome, you can see it's not premade as I didn't get the wrapping as tight as I could have 

The vape off this guy Had phenomenally dense flavor, although I feel my mod at the time wasn't giving it justice maxing out at 75w

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (9/11/16)

Very nice!
For a first clapton, it looks real nice!
Almost better that the store bought wire.... I like those little spaces, makes it look. Well, better, like an Alien almost.


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MAL (9/11/16)

GerritVisagie said:


> Very nice!
> For a first clapton, it looks real nice!
> Almost better that the store bought wire.... I like those little spaces, makes it look. Well, better, like an Alien almost.
> 
> ...



Thanks man 

I think the crevices also helped to get more juice flowing, because the flavour was great!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GerritVisagie (9/11/16)

MAL said:


> Thanks man
> 
> I think the crevices also helped to get more juice flowing, because the flavour was great!



Ja, at risk of ending up in the "gags" column... 
Those little holes fill with juice, and then explodes in your mouth with flavour


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 3


----------



## Greyz (9/11/16)

@MAL Looks great for your first attempt! I wouldn't be too stressed about the spacing - I actually prefer my claptons that way, as you said "*the crevices also helped to get more juice flowing*"

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## smilelykumeenit (20/11/16)

I haven't got a medal, despite my braids. I never had a drill before. Now I do. Maybe now I can have that medal.
This wire took 40 minutes to make and is the first one I've done.

Staggerton:
8ply 0.5x0.1mm KA1 Ribbon Wire stagger-fused with 34g TMN80, framed with 28g KA1, all fused with 36g TMN80.
Mounted in the Phenotype-L RDA, on an Apollo mech at 0.15Ω. Wicked with Cotton Bacon.
The vape is great and the ramp is very fast.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## smilelykumeenit (20/11/16)

A slentre variation in 36g TMN80 over 3x30g KA1 cores. The pattern involves fusing 2 core on one side and encasing the remaining core in the braid. This was swapped and I haven't vaped it. I'm sure it is great though  
Mounted in the Phenotype-L RDA and pulsed at 0.33Ω.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Andre (20/11/16)

smilelykumeenit said:


> I haven't got a medal, despite my braids. I never had a drill before. Now I do. Maybe now I can have that medal.
> This wire took 40 minutes to make and is the first one I've done.
> 
> Staggerton:
> ...


Staggeringly good! Well done. Not sure if you will get a medal with just one example. You probably will have to post a few more.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Soutie (20/11/16)

That's just beautiful @smilelykumeenit

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## smilelykumeenit (20/11/16)

This is the first Alien I made. 3x30g KA1 cores with a 36g TMN80 Alien over. 0.58Ω in the end. 
I've improved since then, and they are now available for sale. I can't say where on this thread.
Nice colours IMO. The wire didn't wrap too neatly at first, but got it nice and even. 
Wicked with Cotton Bacon, and mounted in the Phenotype-L RDA, on a noisy cricket. 
Vape is nice, but lacks the complexity and depth of flavour that a braid gives. 
Makes a hissing noise often, no dry hits though. #fluff #cottonbacon
All photos are taken using an iPhone, BTW.
Follow me on instagram for the good stuff. @smilelykumeenit

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## smilelykumeenit (20/11/16)

Close up of a staggered framed staple. I made Duals of these, which were swapped.
28g KA1 frames, stagger-clapped with 34g TMN80
10ply 0.5x0.1mm KA1 Ribbon, all stagger-stapled with 36g TMN80
The duals were fitted in a 24mm Goon RDA and pulsed at 0.09Ω. They are being used on a HexOhm. Another happy customer.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## GerritVisagie (20/11/16)

Very beautiful coils
Much respect. I have yet to do a Clapton and alien. 

But yes. I much prefer braids.


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR (20/11/16)

@smilelykumeenit ..... those builds are definitely medal quality.
Fantastic coiling.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## smilelykumeenit (20/11/16)

Andre said:


> Staggeringly good! Well done. Not sure if you will get a medal with just one example. You probably will have to post a few more.



Thanks, @Andre . I have posted so many builds that are Medal worthy, though. This is actually my last shot at trying to gain some acknowledgement from this forum/community, so here are a few more examples. I would really like to keep posting here, but it's not very gratifying when I have the quality and no noddy badge. There is:

a triple-core fused clapton (right)
a triple core staggered fused clapton (28gKA1/34gTMN80 stagger/36gTMN80 stagger-fuse) (top)
multiple Aliens (3x28gKA1/34gTMN80 Alien) 
2 different braidators in 36gTMN80 over 3x28g cores
Staggered Framed Staple as in previous post (top right, blurry)

Medal or not; more posts on the forum or not:
I want to offer people help with building, as I have offered in the past, and I hope that my pride in the work that I do is not misconstrued as arrogance again. @RiaanRed and @WDE can agree with me here (they are the only people who I feel understand building on an international level WRT this thread in particular, with no offense intended toward anyone else please!) that it is not hard to make an Alien or a Clapton a Staggered Whatever or even a Braid @GerritVisagie. There are tutorials out there, and I appreciate that some of them are bad or difficult to grasp, but if someone was there to say "Do this," or "Those gauges of wire won't work because your build is going to be fat and ugly" things would improve so much from the people who are trying, and could actually start for the people who want to try but are scared, or aren't scared but are clueless. And yes, I accept that my coils are not always PERFECT and at the level of international Instagrammers, but they're getting close. I feel this way because I am regularly reposted and liked by people I feel you'd feel matter.

The point of all of this is that I would like to offer my time and growing expertise to anyone who is interested. I would really like to get the South African build scene up to the level of maybe Indonesia? Germany? France? The USA is tough to catch up to :/ 

I hope this post is warmly received, in the spirit it was posted.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (20/11/16)

smilelykumeenit said:


> Thanks, @Andre . I have posted so many builds that are Medal worthy, though. This is actually my last shot at trying to gain some acknowledgement from this forum/community, so here are a few more examples. I would really like to keep posting here, but it's not very gratifying when I have the quality and no noddy badge. There is:
> 
> a triple-core fused clapton (right)
> a triple core staggered fused clapton (28gKA1/34gTMN80 stagger/36gTMN80 stagger-fuse) (top)
> ...


Sorry, @smilelykumeenit, I thought your first post today was also your first post on this thread. Since you have also posted a lot more. Clearly, your work is more than medal worthy imho. I am sure the mods/admins will have a look as soon as they have the time and we shall congratulate you in the medals thread shortly. Calling @Alex, @Silver, @Rob Fisher, et al.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (20/11/16)

I would be interested in learning the more "advanced " builds. 
We should arrange a "builders meet"
If O ly someone would sponsor loads and loads of wire we could muck up...



Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## smilelykumeenit (20/11/16)

I am going to look into what it would cost to do an hour/two hour lesson that includes the wire needed, and I plan to have this set up from early December. Please can anyone interested PM me so I can see demand. I'm based in Johannesburg, and I will also try and get a store involved to get wire.

@GerritVisagie The problem with a big meet is that it is hard to do things for a big crowd, and people are easily distracted/ move at different speeds. I guess that is the basic principle of quality of education

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GerritVisagie (20/11/16)

Ha ha. 
I'll probably get distracted by the "promo ppeople keep us informed. 

How about doing this early Jan? 
We already have the Joburg vape meet in Dec. I'm from RTB and if I go to Jozi twice in one month for vape stuff, wifey may not be impressed.
Just a thought, if I'm out voted, I'll catch the next one


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## smilelykumeenit (5/12/16)

@Silver

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (5/12/16)

smilelykumeenit said:


> @Silver



You tagged me @smilelykumeenit 

What's up?

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## smilelykumeenit (6/12/16)

Silver said:


> You tagged me @smilelykumeenit
> 
> What's up?



Can I pleeeease have a medal?

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (6/12/16)

smilelykumeenit said:


> View attachment 77790
> 
> 
> Can I pleeeease have a medal?



Hi @smilelykumeenit 

I am not the sole decision maker on the medal. There are other guys in the team who are far more experienced at building coils than I am. 

As i said to you at the vape meet, we are a team and we have been extremely busy with various initiatives so we havent gotten round to evaluating this (and many other things).

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (21/11/17)

So as some of you lovely gentleman and ladies will know I fabricated my own clappie coil last Friday for the first time , so being bored i attempted a fused one on Saturday and installed it on Sunday morning

1) Before wicking, pulsing and obviously fixing that Grand Canyon gap


2) Pulsed, Grand Canyon filled and wicked


3) Additional photos covering pulsing, coil before installation and wire before it got the wrapping treatment







4) I solemnly swear I made this wire myself and may I be plagued by one billion dry hits if I am not telling the truth

5) Material: 28g SS316L wire x2
36g NI80

ID: 3mm
Wrap count: 6 (aiming for high R)

Resistance: 0.45 post firing

Vape experience: Good flavour and clouds but damn this built is thirsty

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 6


----------



## Cor (25/11/17)

Hellloooooo allll ive been building for a while now after i was inspired. By oom @KZOR

So today i think i made the perfect set of fuzed claptons for mech squonker's(for me that is)

I was trying and trying to get this right for many a day and many a night with blood sweat and tears and @ last i think i have it to perfection.

Ime not a big fan of exotic coilz as i dont like high wattage vapeing.


And hopefully these may get me this coil master medal.

So after useing 5x32 Ni 80 (core) and wraped it with 40ga Ni 80 the ohms came out to high for my likes on a mech squonker so i played around with diffrent cores for many many weeks but to no avail.

So today i saw my 40Ga was allmost finished and i had a full spool of the 32Ga Ni80.So i said lets give it a go.

So i took 4x32ga Ni80 and Claptonaited it with......get ready.......32Ga Ni80 lol and oh my what came to be will be my adv wire for years to come.......

Number of coils:2 (DUAL)
Inner Diameter :2.5mm
Ohms:0.25
Cotton used: cotton bacon v2(it was on special lol)
Airomizer used: Goon 1.5
Mod used: PHANTOHM squonker

I also swear and promise the wire was made by me and not bought or comes from any other sorce but my own 2 hands.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Room Fogger (25/11/17)

Sounds great and looks awesome! Congrats, will have to try something like this as well, wire for tasting me thinks, as I also do not do high wattage.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (25/11/17)

Cor said:


> Hellloooooo allll ive been building for a while now after i was inspired. By oom @KZOR
> 
> So today i think i made the perfect set of fuzed claptons for mech squonker's(for me that is)
> 
> ...


Looks great @Cor. Well done.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (25/11/17)

Cor said:


> Hellloooooo allll ive been building for a while now after i was inspired. By oom @KZOR
> 
> So today i think i made the perfect set of fuzed claptons for mech squonker's(for me that is)
> 
> ...


You got my vote. The only fancy coils i can make is by stopping at Vape King and buying the premade one

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (26/11/17)

Sunday build day:
Still experimenting with the serpent but getting close to the flavour people rave about

1) After pulsing and hotspot termination



2) Post wicking




3) Installed with leads on top (experimenting with gap between coil and air outlet .. can maybe park an atom between the two)


Wrapping, coiling, winding... pick your term


Close up before clamping this sucker down


Pulse baby pulse



4) Once again may a billion dry hits strike me if I did not fabricate this wire myself

5) 26g Nichrome core with 36g Nichrome sleeve

3mm ID

0,55 Resistance

Vape experience.... not too shabby decently warm and very dense vape, flavour is good but I feel with some tweaking it’ll shine

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## zadiac (28/11/17)

Guys, please keep in mind that building a single clapton or other exotic coil won't get you a medal. We need some variety from the builders before we can make a decision. Also, please try to take clear, well focused and close-up pictures so we can see your work well. Impress the team, and you'll get your medal

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## smilelykumeenit (15/4/18)

based on the last comment by @zadiac, 
and in compliance with forum rules (@Silver these are not for sale),
here is a build for the admins' consideration!
a medal will look really good on my profile page 

it is a 7 loop vertebraid in 40g, all Lightning Vapes N80.
the cores are made up of 2 30g frames and 4 ply 0.4mm ribbon.




the pattern is made by moving the "active" loop through ALL the loops, and then OVER the cores, with 4 loops on one hand and 3 on the other.
think "index to pinky, all the way through, over, move fingers down, repeat" 

this build takes a real long time to make, nearly 4 hours of steady work for roughly 20cm.
22mm OG Goon - 5 wraps on 3mm ID and it has settled on 0.13Ω in this dual configuration. 
i am using it on my Petri Lite and it is delicious, dripping Kilo Birthday Cake, which i have had a bit of a love-hate relationship with, as the icing is very prominent and not ENYAWREKLAW Funfetti. i feel that this braided build tones the sweetness down and almost separates the flavours to allow the cake note to be enjoyed. so more love than hate : )

the vape is both airy and yet very dense. i can only liken this phenomenon to Italian hot chocolate or that San Benedetto ice tea. 

i would like to recommend braiding to anyone wanting to make solid coils without the need to have finesse, like a tight alien.
the flavour is excellent, they are beautiful and they require only a clamp and some wire. i have attached a photo of the clamp i use for braiding. it was around R250 at Builder's Express and is good because it has the swivel-head so you can get your cores at a slight upward tilt, and the rubber cover on the jaws are easy on your wire. i will be making a how-to sometime soon, likely motivated by comments here 

thanks for your time! enjoy the photos : )

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 18


----------



## Cor (15/4/18)

smilelykumeenit said:


> based on the last comment by @zadiac,
> and in compliance with forum rules (@Silver these are not for sale),
> here is a build for the admins' consideration!
> a medal will look really good on my profile page
> ...


Give that man a medal oh my that lookz amazing

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR (15/4/18)

@smilelykumeenit ..... awesome job.
If you don't get a medal after all the coil hype surrounding your work then i have finally lost all faith in this forum.
Truly hope you get what you have totally proven by now that you have earned.
GL m8.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (15/4/18)

Just speechless

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (15/4/18)

Why @smilelykumeenit hasnt received a medal is beyond me. Please admins, bestow a medal

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (15/4/18)

Awesome skills @smilelykumeenit, that's a work of art.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (15/4/18)

smilelykumeenit said:


> based on the last comment by @zadiac,
> and in compliance with forum rules (@Silver these are not for sale),
> here is a build for the admins' consideration!
> a medal will look really good on my profile page
> ...



damn !

please give this man the medal he deserves

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/4/18)

vicTor said:


> damn !
> 
> please give this man the medal he deserves



He got one!

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 2


----------



## Dreadside (15/4/18)

This coil I built with some Nikrothal wire, 4*26g alien with 36g.
5 wraps 3mm ID .19ohms

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Dreadside (15/4/18)

smilelykumeenit said:


> based on the last comment by @zadiac,
> and in compliance with forum rules (@Silver these are not for sale),
> here is a build for the admins' consideration!
> a medal will look really good on my profile page
> ...


Jeeeeez that is some time spent!
Holy $h!t that is nice!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dreadside (15/4/18)

This is 4*29g alien with 36g Nikrothal 3mm ID 5 wraps .30ohms



This is 3*26g alien with 36g Nikrothal 3mm ID 5 wraps .19 ohms

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Dreadside (22/4/18)

Frame Staple Alien 6*.1x.4 ribbon kanthal a1 28g nicr 80 frames and alien with some 36g nicr 80

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Steyn777 (22/4/18)

smilelykumeenit said:


> based on the last comment by @zadiac,
> and in compliance with forum rules (@Silver these are not for sale),
> here is a build for the admins' consideration!
> a medal will look really good on my profile page
> ...


Holy crap on a cracker!! Well done @smilelykumeenit this is a perfect example of the difference between a hobby and passion.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Friep (28/4/18)

@Steyn777

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steyn777 (28/4/18)

Friep said:


> @Steyn777


Thanks @Friep couldn't find it for the life of me

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Friep (28/4/18)

Here goes my first submission of many to come.

5 loop slentre braid.
28ga x 2 5 loop braid with 34ga all kidney puncher ni80 2.5mm+- 0.2 ohms:
Built only the one as my 34ga is finished.
The braid:


The coil:


Placed in dead rabit 24mm:


Wicked:

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 8 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Steyn777 (28/4/18)

Friep said:


> Here goes my first submission of many to come.
> 
> 5 loop slentre braid.
> 28ga x 2 5 loop braid with 34ga all kidney puncher ni80 2.5mm+- 0.2 ohms:
> ...


And here I was so chuffed with my build today. Lol. That's a stunning coil. 2am, still coiling....this place seems to be surrounded by rabbit holes.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Steyn777 (28/4/18)

Friep said:


> Here goes my first submission of many to come.
> 
> 5 loop slentre braid.
> 28ga x 2 5 loop braid with 34ga all kidney puncher ni80 2.5mm+- 0.2 ohms:
> ...


And here I was so chuffed with my build today. Lol. That's a stunning coil. 2am, still coiling....this place seems to be surrounded by rabbit holes.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## vicTor (28/4/18)

Friep said:


> Here goes my first submission of many to come.
> 
> 5 loop slentre braid.
> 28ga x 2 5 loop braid with 34ga all kidney puncher ni80 2.5mm+- 0.2 ohms:
> ...



very cool !

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Friep (29/4/18)

@Cor

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cor (29/4/18)

Friep said:


> Here goes my first submission of many to come.
> 
> 5 loop slentre braid.
> 28ga x 2 5 loop braid with 34ga all kidney puncher ni80 2.5mm+- 0.2 ohms:
> ...


I think we may have a winner here i can just imagine the pain of the fingers

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Friep (1/5/18)

Here we go again:
2x 28ga braided with 5 loops 36ga all ni80 2.5mm 0.12 ohms
This is the best vape I have had.
Wicked:


Postfire:


Wire shot:

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## Stosta (2/5/18)

Friep said:


> Here we go again:
> 2x 28ga braided with 5 loops 36ga all ni80 2.5mm 0.12 ohms
> This is the best vape I have had.
> Wicked:
> ...


Getting there @Friep !

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Friep (5/5/18)

Here we go again: 
They might be ugly but they took me 3hours to make so I am proud:
4 x 0.4mm x 0.1mm ribbon bordered with 28ga 5 loop braid 38ga 2.5mm+- 0.1ohms 
Vape is great but unsure if it's worth the effort.
Pre burn:


Wire shots:



Coils:


Wicked:


Post burn:


Another wire shot:

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Alex (5/5/18)

As former smokers, one of the added benefits of vaping is the ability to diy. Whether it's making your own flavours, or modding your devices. Coil building is more than just creating a coil to vape on, the process is instrumental in helping to keep the hands occupied. This certainly played a huge roll in my life during the first months of vaping. I for one believe you have demonstrated this perfectly. Well done @Friep.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (5/5/18)

Very well said @Alex !

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Friep (5/5/18)

Alex said:


> As former smokers, one of the added benefits of vaping is the ability to diy. Whether it's making your own flavours, or modding your devices. Coil building is more than just creating a coil to vape on, the process is instrumental in helping to keep the hands occupied. This certainly played a huge roll in my life during the first months of vaping. I for one believe you have demonstrated this perfectly. Well done @Friep.


Thank you really appreciate it. 
I agree with you fully on this if it wasn't for the diy aspect and all the changes they bring about with your vaping experience I don't think I would have continued for so long. Tested the build with a juice I know well and I am getting different notes than usual so I am impressed.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Willyza (5/5/18)

Nice 1 @Friep

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cor (5/5/18)

Here is my cup of tee [USERGROUP=4]@Moderating[/USERGROUP] [USERGROUP=12]@Moderator[/USERGROUP]

This is my cup of tea.

Not only does @Friep put some massive hours into his coil makeing and he also does only diy juices some ive tasted killz eaven the most vape shop juices ive tasted he never boasts brags or anything his one of those guys who does his own thing without wanting to show off or make a fuss at all, he deserves this medal!!!!!

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Friep (5/5/18)

Cor said:


> Here is my cup of tee g0g g1g
> 
> This is my cup of tea.
> 
> Not only does @Friep put some massive hours into his coil makeing and he also does only diy juices some ive tasted killz eaven the most vape shop juices ive tasted he never boasts brags or anything his one of those guys who does his own thing without wanting to ahow off or male a fuss if all he deserves this medal!!!!!


Thanks for the kind words @Cor really appreciate it.

I am not in a hurry this is a process and a learning experience for me. Eventually I will get there for now I am sharing what I am doing and if I can get more people braiding that would be great... 

My last attempt was a few firsts for me first framed staple first braid with 38ga it's not the best I have some gaps in the braids and a few kinks just thought they belonged here because of the effort that went into them as kind of building a profile....

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## smilelykumeenit (5/5/18)

Cor said:


> Here is my cup of tee g0g g1g
> 
> This is my cup of tea.
> 
> Not only does @Friep put some massive hours into his coil makeing and he also does only diy juices some ive tasted killz eaven the most vape shop juices ive tasted he never boasts brags or anything his one of those guys who does his own thing without wanting to ahow off or male a fuss if all he deserves this medal!!!!!



this is a medal for Coil Master. it wasn’t easy for me to get mine, and it shouldn’t be that easy for @Friep. 

i’m all for building and i help pretty readily when tagged. these builds all need work before being submitted in this thread. and then there is the matter of making a variety of coil types.

[USERGROUP=12]@Moderator[/USERGROUP] can we look at making a checklist to qualify for this medal?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Dislike 1


----------



## Cor (5/5/18)

In a way i agree @smilelykumeenit but you being a seasoned builder and a vendor it should be a bit harder to earn.

But for a member like @Friep who only got into building more advance coilz a few months ago and allreaddy shows huge ammounts of tallent who controbutes to the forum who allways helps members where he can and allways willing to teach anyone anything to give them a edge i think he also deserves it he built aliens in a matter of weeks where i could not eaven do it in months he does braided coilz that i could not eaven master in all the years ive been trying my best to do it.

I also think the coilbuilder medal is not just about your skill in building coilz but so much more.

Thats my cup of tea and opinion. I also tried for the medal but i really suck hehehe

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Silver (5/5/18)

Guys, please dont turn this medal award thing into a fight about who deserves it and who doesnt.

Its a fun thing which we started off with many moons ago to try recognise those with talent who display it on the forum and take part in the spirit here.

Emphasis on the word "fun". Its not a certification of any sort, neither is it something definitive with checklists or anything like that. 

Please see the medals for what they are. To help with the community spirit here on the forum.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 6 | Winner 4


----------



## smilelykumeenit (6/5/18)

@Silver @Alex for the other medals, i would agree. but the premise of this medal is that the winners are up to a level of skill where they can be “go-to” individuals for coil building.

@Cor, i agree with your jab that it should be harder for me to earn as vendor. however, i must challenge you and @Alex to look back to the second page of this thread and see my posts dated back to 2016 - quite some time before becoming a vendor.

the issue here for me is quality control which, when overlooked on a person-by-person basis, becomes a matter of fairness. @Dreadside @Smoke_A_Llama



zadiac said:


> Guys, please keep in mind that building a single clapton or other exotic coil won't get you a medal. We need some variety from the builders before we can make a decision. Also, please try to take clear, well focused and close-up pictures so we can see your work well. Impress the team, and you'll get your medal

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (6/5/18)

smilelykumeenit said:


> @Silver @Alex for the other medals, i would agree. but the premise of this medal is that the winners are up to a level of skill where they can be “go-to” individuals for coil building.
> 
> @Cor, i agree with your jab that it should be harder for me to earn as vendor. however, i must challenge you and @Alex to look back to the second page of this thread and see my posts dated back to 2016 - quite some time before becoming a vendor.
> 
> the issue here for me is quality control which, when overlooked on a person-by-person basis, becomes a matter of fairness. @Dreadside @Smoke_A_Llama



Hi @smilelykumeenit , this thread was started by @Andre to make it easier for us as Admins and Mods to spot talent for coil building.

This is not a quality control thing. Its a fun thing. Please see it that way and in the spirit of the forum. 

If you would like to take it up further, please feel free to PM us.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Friep (6/5/18)

smilelykumeenit said:


> @Silver @Alex for the other medals, i would agree. but the premise of this medal is that the winners are up to a level of skill where they can be “go-to” individuals for coil building.
> 
> @Cor, i agree with your jab that it should be harder for me to earn as vendor. however, i must challenge you and @Alex to look back to the second page of this thread and see my posts dated back to 2016 - quite some time before becoming a vendor.
> 
> the issue here for me is quality control which, when overlooked on a person-by-person basis, becomes a matter of fairness. @Dreadside @Smoke_A_Llama


I am not one to get involved in these tipes of conversations the admin team's decision to award me the medal came as a surprise to me aswell I am extremely grateful for the award.

I am far from being a master but in a way I understand there decision: content wise: I contribute a lot to the dem builds thread every build I make goes in there from when I started building normal coils all the way to the atrocities I build now. I also have a thread about coils built by hand basically without the need for a drill. I also try and assist new builders eaven if it is just with a word of encouragement or by sharing a build that went wrong with them and just trying to motivate someone to keep on trying even when the going gets tough. A word of encouragement goes a long way and to know there are expert builders that also run into problems helps alot with motivation.

I understand that you feel offended and I am sorry for that last thing I wanted when trying for this was to get into a situation of who desirves it more. I started submitting here because my first braided coil around a core was the first build I felt might give me a shot. The last few I submitted because of reference sake.

I really hope that we can get over this and get back to the essence of the community helping other's and keeping people off the stinkies.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Steyn777 (6/5/18)

smilelykumeenit said:


> @Silver @Alex for the other medals, i would agree. but the premise of this medal is that the winners are up to a level of skill where they can be “go-to” individuals for coil building.
> 
> @Cor, i agree with your jab that it should be harder for me to earn as vendor. however, i must challenge you and @Alex to look back to the second page of this thread and see my posts dated back to 2016 - quite some time before becoming a vendor.
> 
> the issue here for me is quality control which, when overlooked on a person-by-person basis, becomes a matter of fairness. @Dreadside @Smoke_A_Llama




t





This took me all of 2 minutes to find. All done and submitted by @Friep 
For interest sake, because maybe 1 day I'll try for a medal as well, do you have a specific number of different coils in mind before 1 can be considered? @smilelykumeenit

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## smilelykumeenit (6/5/18)

@Friep really got no problem with your medal! you should have a dedicated member medal too!

[USERGROUP=12]@Moderator[/USERGROUP] please give the other ppl who have posted here a medal. they also want to have fun.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steyn777 (6/5/18)

smilelykumeenit said:


> @Friep really got no problem with your medal! you should have a dedicated member medal too!
> 
> [USERGROUP=12]@Moderator[/USERGROUP] please give the other ppl who have posted here a medal. they also want to have fun.


"You must die...I alone am best" 

Hehehehe.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (6/5/18)

@smilelykumeenit I'm not too sure about the reason for the tag (sinusitis has got my upper faculties on the ropes) 

Yes many moons ago it was my dream to get the medal, after getting a clean and perfect clapton right after my first try followed by a fused clapton an hour later I did get a bit ahead of myself optimism wise hence my applications in this thread 

Obviously I was disappointed when they didn't qualify but i couldn't disagree with the statement made by @Alex because well it makes sense and life ain't fair 

So decided to just make coils for fun because at the time I was unemployed and bored hence I just posted pictures ( various fused clapton's, fused clapton's with staging, tiger and maybe one or two others) in the "Dem Builds" thread and actually forgot about this thread (otherwise kippie over here would not of forgotten to take pictures of the framed staple I made for a buddy a month or two ago) and gave advice on one or two things I picked up along the way in other threads  but due to working 12 hours a day, lack of wire, 2 atties and other interests coil making has fallen out of my schedule... c'est la vie

Some individuals might not know this but Mr @Friep will often sit late at night (10 - 2) practicing and making coils and no one can say that that alone is not commendable..

As a vaping community we shouldn't scoff at others achievements and rather build each other up

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 2 | Winner 3


----------



## smilelykumeenit (6/5/18)

after speaking to @Silver, i must firstly apologise to anyone who was upset by my posts and secondly ask that you allow me to make myself clear.

my intention is not to scoff at anyone else’s achievements. i am all for the forum and really try and help everyone out as much as the next guy, vendor or not. if i made anyone feel like this was not the case, i am sorry.

the coil master medal is perhaps the only medal that CAN be quantified and taken seriously. everyone posting here is putting in time and money to make a coil and a subsequent post about it.

i tagged you @Smoke_A_Llama because i felt that you, like me, tried so hard for the medal, only to not get it for whatever reason.

the forum and its community are very important to me, because i take your vapes very seriously!

it is for this reason that i propose a council is formed, and the criteria for the medal be as simple as ticking boxes off a list. i am offering my time and expertise in this regard to the [USERGROUP=3]@Admins[/USERGROUP], if you will have it.

once again, i am very sorry if i upset anyone. it was not my intention at all!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (6/5/18)

smilelykumeenit said:


> after speaking to @Silver, i must firstly apologise to anyone who was upset by my posts and secondly ask that you allow me to make myself clear.
> 
> my intention is not to scoff at anyone else’s achievements. i am all for the forum and really try and help everyone out as much as the next guy, vendor or not. if i made anyone feel like this was not the case, i am sorry.
> 
> ...



Oh okay I see, thanks man I appreciate the thought

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex (6/5/18)

Silver said:


> Guys, please dont turn this medal award thing into a fight about who deserves it and who doesnt.
> 
> Its a fun thing which we started off with many moons ago to try recognise those with talent who display it on the forum and take part in the spirit here.
> 
> ...



@smilelykumeenit, as @Silver mentioned, all medals on this forum are awarded to help build a sense of community and fun.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Dreadside (8/8/18)

This was a Sunday build playing around, but I still strugle with getting the coils nice and blue.
Staggerd frame stapple coils
6*.1 ribbon 26g staggerd with 36g and stapple with 36g Ni80 and kanthal ribbon

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 7


----------



## Andre (8/8/18)

Dreadside said:


> This was a Sunday build playing around, but I still strugle with getting the coils nice and blue.
> Staggerd frame stapple coils
> 6*.1 ribbon 26g staggerd with 36g and stapple with 36g Ni80 and kanthal ribbon
> View attachment 141331
> View attachment 141332


Wow, that looks perfect to me. Well done.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------

